# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Արտակարգ պատահարներ

## Ապե Ջան

> 20-ամյա աղջիկն իր մեքենայով բախվել էր պատգամավորի Range Rover-ին




Երեւանում ապրիլի 7-ին, ժամը 00:50-ի սահմաններում Աբովյան փողոցի թիվ 33 շենքի դիմաց տեղի է ունեցել ավտովթար:

Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնեց ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, Բակունցի անվան մանկավարժական քոլեջի 3-րդ կուրսի ուսանողուհի, 20-ամյա Շողիկ Թովմասյանը, վարելով Suzuki մակնիշի 24 ՏԼ 124 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենան, ընդհարվել է Range Rover մակնիշի ավտոմեքենային, որից հետո նշված փողոցում կայանված «Պեժո 207» մակնիշի 11 ՕՏ 640 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենային: «Պեժոն» վարել է 30-ամյա Գեւորգ Թադեւոսյանը:

Մինչ դեպքի վայր վայր կժամանեին Երեւանի ճանապարհային ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները, Range Rover-ի վրայից հանել էին համարանիշները: Ականատեսները ֆոտոլրագրողին հայտնել են, որ համարանիշները եղել են 888 ՏՕ 88: Այն գրանցված է Ազգային Ժողովի ԲՀԿ-ական պատգամավոր, «Յուվեցի Կարո» մականվամբ Կարո Կարապետյանին պատկանող «Շահումյան-Վին» ՍՊԸ-ի հաշվեկշռում, սակայն մեքենան օգտագործում է Հայաստանի ազգային օլիմպիական կոմիտեի քարտուղար, ԲՀԿ անդամ Հրաչյա Ռոստոմյանը: Վարորդը եղել է  Արագածոտնի մարզի Ոսկեվազ գյուղի 26-ամյա բնակիչ Լուկաշ Հարությունյանը:

Վթարի վայր են ժամանել մեծ թվով ԲՀԿ-ականներ, ովքեր փորձում էին դեպքի վայրում քննչական աշխատանքներ կատարող ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Երեւանի քննչական վարչության ճանապարհատրանսպորտային հանցագործությունների քննության բաժնի Խաչիկ Սամվելյանին ցուցումներ տալ եւ համոզել, որպեսզի Range Rover-ը չտեղափոխվի տուգանային հրապարակ:

Քննիչի հանձնարարականով երեք ավտոմեքենաներն էլ տեղափոխվեցին տուգանային հրապարակ:

Վթարի հետեւանքով Շողիկ Թովմասյանը տեղափոխվել է թիվ 1 համալսարանական հիվանդանոց:

*Հղում:*

----------

Mark Pauler (11.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*«ՎԱԶ-2106»-ի վարորդը վրաերթի է ենթարկել 3 երիտասարդների, որոնցից երկուսը մահացել են. Նա դիմել է փախուստի*



Մասիսի կենտրոնական հիվանդանոցից այսօր՝ ապրիլի 17-ին ժամը 00:15-ի սահմաններում, ոստիկանության Մասիսի բաժին ահազանգ է ստացվել են, որ մարմնական վնասվածքներով իրենց մոտ են տեղափոխվել երեք երիտասարդներ:

Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, հիվանդանոց մեկնած օպերատիվ քննչական խումբը պարզել է, որ հիվանդանոց տեղափոխվածներից երկուսը տեղում մահացել են, երրորդին էլ տեղափոխել են «Էրեբունի» բժշկական կենտրոն:

Պարզվել է, որ մահացածներն Արարատի մարզի Արեւաբույր գյուղի բնակիչներ Սամվել Վարդանյանն է եւ Սարգիս Առաքելյանը, իսկ վիրավորը՝ Հարութ Աբրահամյանը: Բոլորն էլ 22 տարեկան են:

Օպերատիվ քննչական խումբը պարզել է, որ Երեւան-Արտաշատ ավտոճանապարհի Արարատի մարզի Արեւաբույր գյուղի ճանապարհահատվածում անհայտ անձի կողմից վարած «ՎԱԶ-2106» մակնիշի 61 ՏՍ 921 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենան բախվել է ճանապարհի կողքին կայանված «Մխչյան» տաքսի ծառայությանը պատկանող 31-ամյա Գրիգոր Մեսրոպյանի վարած Տ 7476 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենային, որից հետո «ՎԱԶ-2106»-ը վրաերթի է ենթարկել տաքսի ավտոմեքենայից իջնող 3 ուղեւորներին եւ թողնելով անօգնական վիճակում դիմել փախուստի:

Նույն օրը ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Մասիսի քննչական բաժնում հարուցվել է քրեական գործ ՀՀ Քրեական օրենսգրքի 242 հոդվածի 3-րդ մասին հատկանիշներով: Ոստիկանության Մասիսի բաժնի կողմից ստեղծել է օպերատիվ քննչական խումբ, որը ղեկավարում է Մասիսի ոստիկանապետ Գուրգեն Բեգլարյանը:

Ձեռնարկված աշխատանքների արդյունքում առավոտյան ժամը 5-ի սահմաններում ոստիկանությունը հայտնաբերել է նշված ավտոմեքենան եւ վրաերթ կատարողին: Վերջինս Արարատի մարզի Դիտակ գյուղի բնակիչ 32-ամյա Սուրեն Միդեյանն է:

Այս պահին նա ոստիկանության Մասիսի քննչական բաժնում է, որտեղ քննիչի կողմից քննչական գործողություններ են կատարվում:

Վրաերթ կատարողը ձերբակալված է, ավտոմեքենաները տեղափոխվել են Մասիսի ոստիկանության տուգանային հրապարակ:

Հղում:

----------

Smokie (18.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Mitsubishi-ն բախվել է տաքսի մեքենային. Տաքսու վարորդը տեղափոխվել է հիվանդանոց*



Երեւանում ապրիլի 16-ին 23:30-ի սահմաններում, Օհանովի եւ Գուսան Շերամի փողոցների խաչմերուկում տեղի է ունեցել ավտովթար:

Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, 27-ամյա Գառնիկ Մուրադյանը վարելով Mitsubishi մակնիշի 22 ՏՕ 655 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենան, ընդհարվել է 53-ամյա Հակոբ Հարությունյանի վարած «ՎԱԶ-21070» մակնիշի Տ 7115 համարանիշի տաքսի ավտոմեքենային: Վթարի հետեւանքով տաքսու վարորդը տեղափոխվել է «Մալաթիա» բժշկական կենտրոն:

Դեպքի վայրում քննչական աշխատանքները ղեկավարել է ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Երեւանի քննչական գլխավոր վարչության ճանապարհատրանսպորտային հանցագործությունների քննության բաժնի քննիչ Դավիթ Մարտիրոսյանը: Նրա հանձնարարականով ավտոմեքենաները տեղափոխվեցին ՃՈ տուգանային հրապարակ:  ՃՏՀ քննության բաժնում նյութեր են նախապատրաստվում:

Հղում:

----------

Smokie (18.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Սարալանջի փողոցում միմյանց են բախվել երեք ավտոմեքենաներ* 



Երեւանում այսօր՝ ապրիլի 17-ին ժամը 12:45-ի սահմաններում, ավտովթար է տեղի ունեցել Սարալանջի նորակառույց փողոցում, որտեղ միմյանց են բախվել երեք ավտոմեքենաներ (ֆոտոռեպորտաժ):

Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, նշված փողոցում միմյանց են բախվել Volkswagen մակինիշի 15 ՏՕ 761 համարանիշի, Opel մակնիշի 03 ՏԼ 628 համարանիշի եւ «ԳԱԶ-3110» մակնիշի 05 ՍՍ 455 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենաները:

Վթարի վայրից մարմնական վնասվածքներով թիվ 1 համալսարանական հիվանդանոց են տեղափոխվել Volkswagen –ի վարորդ, 31-ամյա Վաղինակ Դավթյանը եւ ԳԱԶ-3110-ի վարորդ, 28-ամյա Հակոբ Սիմոնյանը: Դեպքի վայր ժամանած Երեւանի Ճանապարհային ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները փորձում էին բացել խցանումը, քանի որ այդ ճանապարհը նեղ է եւ մարդկանց կուտակումը խցանման պատճառ էր դարձել:

Դեպքի վայրում քննչական աշխատանքները ղեկավարել է ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Երեւանի քննչական գլխավոր վարչության ճանապարհատրանսպորտային հանցագործությունների քննության բաժնի քննիչ Խաչիկ Սամվելյանը:

Նրա հանձնարարականով երեք ավտոմեքենաները տեղափոխվել են ՃՈ տուգանային հրապարակ:

Հղում:

----------

Smokie (18.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Արշակունյաց պողոտայում «Մերսեդեսը» բախվել է աղբատար բեռնատարին. կա վիրավոր*




Երեւանում այսօր՝ ապրիլի 17-ի առավոտյան ժամը 8:30-ի սահմաններում, Արշակունյաց պողոտայում «Մերսեդես բենց» ավտոմեքենան բախվել է աղբատար բեռնատարին (ֆոտոռեպորտաժ):

Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, «Մերսեդես Բենց» մակնիշի 25 ՍՏ 027 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենայի վարորդ Հարություն Հարությունյանը Արշակունյաց պողոտայի 270 հասցեի դիմաց ընդհարվել է ԶԻԼ մակնիշի 05 ՏՕ 608 համարանիշի աղբատար բեռնատարին, որից հետո չկարողանալով կառավարել ավտոմեքենան, բախվել է մայթի վրա գտնվող հեռախոսների բաժանման տուփին:

Վթարի հետեւանքով Հարությունյանը մարմնական վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել է «Էրեբունի» բժշկական կենտրոն:

Վթարի վայր էին ժամանել Երեւանի Ճանապարհային ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները, ովքեր փորձում էին վթարի վայրից հեռացնել հետաքրքրասեր քաղաքացիներին, քանի որ առաջացել էր խցանում եւ երթեւեկությունը մինչեւ տեսուչների ժամանելը կաթվածահար էր եղել:

Դեպքի վայրում քննչական աշխատանքները ղեկավարել է ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Երեւանի քննչական գլխավոր վարչության ճանապարհատրանսպորտային հանցագործությունների քննության բաժնի քննիչ Խաչիկ Սամվելյանը:

Նրա հանձնարարականով ավտոմեքենան քարշակի օգնությամբ տեղափոխվեց ՃՈ տուգանային հրապարակ:

Դեպքի վայրում էին նաեւ «Բիլայն» ընկերության աշխատակիցները, քանի որ շարքից դուրս էր եկել նաեւ հեռախոսների բաժանման տուփը:

*Հղում:*

----------

Smokie (18.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Արտաշիսյան փողոցում իրար են բախվել երեք BMW մեքենաներ. վարորդներից մեկը եղել է ոչ սթափ վիճակում*




Երեւանի Արտաշիսյան փողոցում այսօր` ապրիլի 16-ին ժամը 01:30-ի սահմաններում, տեղի է ունեցել ավտովթար, որտեղ իրար են բախվել երեք BMW ավտոմեքենաներ:

Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, նշված փողոցի թիվ 81/4 հասցեի հարեւանությամբ միմյանց են բախվել 52-ամյա Արմեն Մուսայելյանի վարած BMW-318 մակնիշի 05 ՏՏ 353 համարանիշի,  24-ամյա Գեւորգ Սարգսյանի վարած BMW-520 մակնիշի 24 ՏԼ 305 համարանիշի եւ 25-ամյա Արսեն Դավթյանի վարած BMW-535 մակնիշի 65 ԼՕ 888 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենաները:

BMW-535-ի վարորդ Արսեն Դավթյանն աշխատում է որպես «Սինքոր» ՍՊԸ-ի տնօրեն:

Ականատեսների վկայությամբ, վթարի պահին BMW-318-ի վարորդ Արմեն Մուսայելյանը եղել է ոչ սթափ վիճակում:

Վթարի հետեւանքով, BMW-520-ի վարորդն ու ուղեւորն ստացել են մարմնական վնասվածքներ եւ տեղափոխվել  «Էրեբունի» բժշկական կենտրոն: Արսեն Դավթյանն առաջին բուժօգնություն ստանալուց հետո գնացել է տուն, իսկ նույն մեքենայի ուղեւոր 24-ամյա Էռնա Ղուլյանը տեղափոխվել է «Սուրբ Աստվածամայր» բժշկական կենտրոն:

Հիվանդանոց են տեղափոխվել նաեւ Գեւորգ Սարգսյանն ու Սաքուլ Հակոբջանյանը («Էրեբունի» բժշկական կենտրոն): Վերջինս վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում եւ նրա վիճակը ծանր է:

Վթարի վայր են ժամանել ԱԻՆ Հայաստանի փրկարար ծառայության հրշեջ փրկարարները, քանի որ վթարված մեքենաների հրդեհվելու վտանգ էր առաջացել:

Դեպքի վայրում քննչական աշխատանքները ղեկավարել է  ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Երեւանի քննչական վարչության ճանապարհատրանսպորտային հանցագործությունների քննության բաժնի քննիչ Արտաշես Վանյանը: Նրա հանձնարարականով ավտոմեքենաները տեղափոխվել են Երեւանի ՃՈ տուգանային հրապարակ:

*Հղում:*

----------

Smokie (18.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Խոշոր ավտովթար Մյասնիկյանի պողոտայում. Միմյանց են բախվել 5 ավտոմեքենաներ*



Մյասնիկյանի պողոտայում այսօր` ապրիլի 20-ին ժամը 18:50-ի սահմաններում «Մամա Ֆլորա» ծաղկի խանութի մոտ տեղի է ունեցել խոշոր ավտովթար:

Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, ճանապարհի այդ հատվածում միմյանց են բախվել միանգամից 5 ավտոմեքենա` «Նիվա» մակնիշի 22 ԼՕ 668 համարանիշի, «ՎԱԶ-2107» մակնիշի Տ 2353 համարանիշի, «ՎԱԶ-2107» մակնիշի Տ 0196 համարանիշի, «Մերսեդես E-320» մակնիշի 01 ՏՏ 440 համարանիշի եւ մեկ արտասահմանյան մակնիշի ավտոմեքենաները:

Բարեբախտաբար զոհեր եւ վիրավորներ չկան, սակայն վթարի հետեւանքով այդ հատվածում առաջացել էր խցանում: Երթեւեկությունը կարգավորելու համար ոստիկանության հետաքննիչների հետ վթարի վայր էին ժամանել Երեւանի Ճանապարհային ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները, ովքեր փորձում էին ազատել ճանապարհը:

Ոստիկանության հետաքննչական բաժանմունքում նյութեր են նախապատրաստվում:




*Հղում:*

----------

Smokie (21.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Արգավանդի խաչմերուկում իրար են բախվել Audi-ն ու ԳԱԶԵԼ-ը*






միածին ավտոճանապարհի Արգավանդի խաչմերուկում տեղի է ուենցել ավտովթար:

Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, իրար են բախվել Audi մակնիշի 61 ՕՍ 531 համարանիշի եւ ԳԱԶԵԼ մակնիշի 1059Տ համարանիշի ավտոմքենաները:

Վթարի արդյունքում Audi-ի ուղեւորը տեղափոխվել է Երեւանի թիվ 1 համալսարանական հիվանդանոց:

Դեպքի վայր էին ժամանել Երեւանի ՃՈ աշխատակիցները` ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Երեւանի քննչական վարչության ճանապարհատրանսպորտային հանցագործությունների քննության բաժնի քննիչ Աշոտ Ասատուրյանի գլխավորությամբ:

Մեքենաները քննիչի հանձնարարականով տեղափոխվեցին ՃՈ տուգանային հրապարակ:

*Հղում:*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Խոշոր հրդեհ Քանաքեռ-Զեյթուն համայնքում. Այրվել է խուլ-համրերի դպրոցը*



Քիչ առաջ խոշոր հրդեհ է բռնկվել Քանաքեռ-Զեյթուն վարչական շրջանում:

Ժամը 11:30-ի սահմաններում ահազանգ է ստացվել արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարության 1-03 ծառայություն, որ Քանաքեռ-Զեյթուն վարչական շրջանի Հրաչյա Ներսիսյան 3 հասցեում` խուլ-համրերի դպրոցում 2-րդ կարգի խոշոր հրդեհ է բռնկվել:

Ինչպես  NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, այս պահին հրդեհն արդեն մեկուսացվել է: Հրդեհի վայրում մոտ 10 հրշեջ մեքենաներ են աշխատել:

Դեպքի վայր էին ժամանել ոստիկանության Քանաքեռ-Զեյթունի բաժնի աշխատակիցները` ծառայության գծով տեղակալ Գագիկ Ամիրջանյանի գլխավորությամբ, եւ ԱԻն Հայաստանի փրկարարա ծառայության Երեւանի փրկարարական վարչության աշխատակիցները` վարչության պետ Մուշեղ Ղազարյանի գլխավոությամբ: Հրդեհի վայր էր ժամանել նաեւ Քանաքեռ-Զեյթուն վարչական շրջանի ղեկավար Արայիկ Քոթանջյանը:

Բարեբախտաբար զոհեր եւ վիրավորներ չկան: Թե ինչից է բռնկվել հրդեհը, կպարզվի քննության ընթացքում:

*Հղում:*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Իրար են բախվել երկու Mercedes ավտոմեքենաներ. Մեկը գլխիվայր շրջվել է, մյուսի վարորդն է մահացել*


*Այս պահին Երեւանի ճանապարհային ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները` Երեւանի ՃՈ պետ Արսեն Մարդոյանի գլխավորությամբ, փորձում են բացել Երեւանից դեպի Աշտարակ տանող  ճանապարհը, քանի որ հսկայական խցանում է առաջացել:




Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնեց ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, ժամը 16:20-ի սահմաններում Գեւորգ Չաուշի փողոցում, դեպի Կարմիր Խաչի հիվանդանոց գնացող ճանապարհին իրար են բախվել Mercedes C մակնիշի 10 ԼԼ 310 համարանիշի եւ Mercedes G դասի ավտոմեքենաները:

Բախման հետեւանքով G դասի մեքենան գլխիվայր շրջվել է: Mercedes C դասի վարորդը` Ալվարդ Թամիրյանն ու նրա քույրը` 51-ամյա Արփիկ Թամիրյանը մարմնական վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել են «Արմենիա» բժշկական կենտրոն: Ավելի ուշ 41-ամյա Ալվարդ Թամիրյանը հիվանդանոցում մահացել է: 




Ավտոմեքենաներից վիրավորներին դուրս հանելու համար դեպքի վայր էին ժամանել Հայաստանի արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարության փրկարար ծառայության հատուկ փրկարար ջոկատի աշխատակիցները, որոնք վիրավորներին դուրս բերեցին մեքենայից: Քննչական աշխատանքները ղեկավարում է ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Երեւանի քննչական վարչության ճանապարհա-տրանսպորտային հանցագործությունների քննության բաժնի հատկապես կարեւոր գործերով քննիչ Կարեն Ստեփանյանը:

Մինչ ոստիկանների ժամանելը Mercedes G դասի մեքենայի վրայից համարանիշները հանել էին: Մի քանի երիտասարդներ հայհոյանքներ էին տալիս` խոչընդոտելով լրագրողական աշխատանքին:

Ջիփ մեքենայի վարորդը` Արագածոտնի մարզի Օշական գյուղի բնակիչ, 22-ամյա Գեւորգ Սերգեյի Մելիքյանը ինքնակամ ներկայացել է քննիչին: Նա  հանցավոր աշխարհում հայտնի «օրենքով գող» «Օշականցի Գեւորիկ» մականունով Գեւորգ Մելիքյանի եղբոր որդին է: Վերջինս, ի դեպ, ֆոտոլրագրողին հայհոյողն ու աշխատանքը խոչընդոտողն էր:*




*Հղում:*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*BMW-ն բախվել է բետոնե արգելապատնեշին, ապա փաթաթվել երկաթե սյանը*



Իսակովի պողոտայում, Ոստիկանության ակադեմիայի հարեւանությամբ այսօր` ապրիլի 25-ի առավոտյան BMW մակնիշի ավտոմեքենան բախվել է մայթեզրի բետոնե արգելապատնեշին:



Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, ժամը 07:30-ի սահմաններում, BMW  մակնիշի 03 ՍՕ 029 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենայի վարորդը, ընստ նախնական տեղեկությունների, բախվել է մայթեզրի բետոնե արգելապատնեշին` ապա նաեւ երկաթե սյանը:




Հարվածն այնքան ուժգին է եղել, որ ավտոմեքենան փաթաթվել է սյանը: Վարորդին` 45-ամյա Տիգրան Հարությունյանին մեքենայից դուրս բերելու համար դեպքի վայր էին ժամանել ԱԻՆ Հայաստանի փրկարար ծառայության փրկարար հատուկ ջոկատի աշխատակիցները, ովքեր հատուկ տեխնիկայի միջոցով մասնատեցին ավտոմեքենայի վթարված մասը եւ վարորդին դուրս բերեցին: Վարորդը տեղափոխվեց «Էրեբունի» բժշկական կենտրոն:


Դեպքի վայրում քննչական աշխատանքները ղեկավարում է ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Երեւանի քննչական վարչության ճանապարհատրասնպորտային հանցագործությունների քննության բաժնի ՀԿԳ ավագ քննիչ Կարեն Ստեփանյանը: Վերջինիս հանձնարարականով ավտոմեքենան տեղափոխվել ՃՈ տուգանային հրապարակ:


*Հղում:*

----------


## h_jak

Արարատ քաղաքում ապրիլի 24-ին ժամը 10:45-ին միմյանց են բախվել Volkswagen Golf եւ Grand Cheroki ավտոմեքենաները:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս թեմայի իմաստն ինչ-որ մեկն ինձ կբացատրի՞  :Xeloq: 

Ուրիշ ավելի ուրախ թեմա չէիք կարո՞ղ բացել:

----------

erexa (26.04.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էս թեմայի իմաստն ինչ-որ մեկն ինձ կբացատրի՞ 
> 
> Ուրիշ ավելի ուրախ թեմա չէիք կարո՞ղ բացել:



Ես էս կարգի դեպքերն անվանում եմ «բնական ընտրություն, ու հաստատ չեմ տխրում:

----------

Ապե Ջան (25.04.2011)

----------


## h_jak

> Ես էս կարգի դեպքերն անվանում եմ «բնական ընտրություն, ու հաստատ չեմ տխրում:


Ճիշտն ասած ես սրա բնականը չեմ հասկանում, վարորդը սաղա մնացել. Մարդը չի ուզում մեռնի.

----------

Աթեիստ (25.04.2011)

----------


## h_jak

> Էս թեմայի իմաստն ինչ-որ մեկն ինձ կբացատրի՞ 
> 
> Ուրիշ ավելի ուրախ թեմա չէիք կարո՞ղ բացել:


Ուրախա թե տխուրա ՝ դաժան իրականությունա. Ու ամեն մեկս կարող ենք հայտնվել նմանատիպ իրավիճակներում, ու պետքա իմանալ դրանից դուրս գալու ձևը. մենք ստեղ չենք ուրախանում դժբախտույան վրա և կարծում եմ հետաքրքիր կլինի վերլուծել պատահարները, նրանց հետևանքները և պատահարներից խուսափելու ձևերը. Օրինակ մի հարց տամ, ովա վստահա իր ուժերի«գիտելիքների» և նյարդերի վրա և կարող է առաջին բուժօգնություն ցույց տալ՞

----------

Sophie (27.04.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ճիշտն ասած ես սրա բնականը չեմ հասկանում, վարորդը սաղա մնացել. Մարդը չի ուզում մեռնի.


Երբեմն ընտրությունը ոչ թե վարորդին է վերաբերում, այլ մեքենային:  :Smile: 
Օրինակ ինչպե՞ս չուրախանալ սպիտակ նիվաների թվաքանակի պակասելու կապացությամբ (նույն կերպ Մոսկվայում ուրախանում են BMW-ների թվաքանակի պակասելու կապացությամբ):

----------

Freeman (26.04.2011), VisTolog (25.04.2011)

----------


## h_jak

> Երբեմն ընտրությունը ոչ թե վարորդին է վերաբերում, այլ մեքենային: 
> Օրինակ ինչպե՞ս չուրախանալ սպիտակ նիվաների թվաքանակի պակասելու կապացությամբ (նույն կերպ Մոսկվայում ուրախանում են BMW-ների թվաքանակի պակասելու կապացությամբ):


Նիվեքը պակասել են՞ ինչի՞ ես չգիտեի

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Նիվեքը պակասել են՞ ինչի՞ ես չգիտեի


Ինձ հանդիպող վթարներում երևի ամենաշատ հանդիպող մեքենան նիվան է:

----------

h_jak (25.04.2011)

----------


## Kita

> Ուրախա թե տխուրա ՝ դաժան իրականությունա. Ու ամեն մեկս կարող ենք հայտնվել նմանատիպ իրավիճակներում, ու պետքա իմանալ դրանից դուրս գալու ձևը. մենք ստեղ չենք ուրախանում դժբախտույան վրա և կարծում եմ հետաքրքիր կլինի վերլուծել պատահարները, նրանց հետևանքները և պատահարներից խուսափելու ձևերը. Օրինակ մի հարց տամ, ովա վստահա իր ուժերի«գիտելիքների» և նյարդերի վրա և կարող է առաջին բուժօգնություն ցույց տալ՞


Ես եմ պատրաստ: Նույնիսկ հաճախ պայուսակումս որոշակի պարագաներ կան օգնելու համար :Smile: 
Բժշկության հետ կապ չունեմ :Smile:

----------


## Kita

> Ինձ հանդիպող վթարներում երևի ամենաշատ հանդիպող մեքենան նիվան է:


Արտ մեր փողոցի վթարների մեջ նիվաները բացակայում են :Smile:  Բենվեներն են շատացել :Smile:  
ԻՍկ դե բաղրամայանի վրա  շաբաթը մի քանի ավարիա լինում է :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.04.2011)

----------


## h_jak

Ջրվեժ թաղամասի Քոչինյան փողոցում  ժամը 22-ի սահմաններում պայթել է ՎԱԶ-2106 մակնիշի 02 ՍՏ 993 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենայի գազի բալոնը: Պայթյունի հետեւանքով վարորդը` 52-ամյա Հովսեփ Նազարյանը ստացած վնասվածքներից տեղում մահացել է:

----------


## Sophie

> Ջրվեժ թաղամասի Քոչինյան փողոցում  ժամը 22-ի սահմաններում պայթել է ՎԱԶ-2106 մակնիշի 02 ՍՏ 993 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենայի գազի բալոնը: Պայթյունի հետեւանքով վարորդը` 52-ամյա Հովսեփ Նազարյանը ստացած վնասվածքներից տեղում մահացել է:


Իսկ ինչի՞ց է պայթել: 
Ինձ միշտ թվացել է, որ գազի բալոնները շատ վտանագավոր են համեմատած բենզինի: ՄԻշտ մի տեսակ վախենալով եմ նստում այդ մեքենաները՝ մանավանդ նոր զապրավկայից անմիջապես հետո:

----------

VisTolog (26.04.2011)

----------


## h_jak

> Իսկ ինչի՞ց է պայթել: 
> Ինձ միշտ թվացել է, որ գազի բալոնները շատ վտանագավոր են համեմատած բենզինի: ՄԻշտ մի տեսակ վախենալով եմ նստում այդ մեքենաները՝ մանավանդ նոր զապրավկայից անմիջապես հետո:





Չգիտեմ ինչից է պայթել. Իմ կարծիքով Հայաստանում մեքենաների 60 տոկոսը գազով է իսկ գազով մեքենաների 50 տոկոսը պոտենցիալ պայթունավտանգ են. Իմ առաջին մեքենան վոր առա՝ ի դեպ էլի Վազ 21-06 էր, առաջինը բանը , որ արեցի գազի բալոնը հանեցի, դատարկեցի ու դրեցի ավտոտնակում. Բայց բոլորը չեն կարա, ոնց նայում ես գազը շատ ավելի էժանա բենզինից.

----------


## Lion

Կարծում եմ, որ պայթում են հիմնականում ինքնաշեն կամ գործարանային ստանդարտներից դուրս բալոնները - մեկ-մեկ տեսնում ես, թե ինչ նախնադարյան բալոններ են տեղադրված, փշաքաղվում ես...

----------

Freeman (26.04.2011)

----------


## tikopx

> Կարծում եմ, որ պայթում են հիմնականում ինքնաշեն կամ գործարանային ստանդարտներից դուրս բալոնները - մեկ-մեկ տեսնում ես, թե ինչ նախնադարյան բալոններ են տեղադրված, փշաքաղվում ես...


բա դու գիտես, որ մեկ մեկ թողում են գազը , ու տենց քշում են մարդիկ, ասում են ջանդամ թե չի թողում

----------

Lion (27.04.2011)

----------


## Sophie

> Կարծում եմ, որ պայթում են հիմնականում ինքնաշեն կամ գործարանային ստանդարտներից դուրս բալոնները - մեկ-մեկ տեսնում ես, թե ինչ նախնադարյան բալոններ են տեղադրված, փշաքաղվում ես...


 Կարողա կոնկրետ բալոնից էլ չի այլ ասենք սխալ միացում է տված: Եսիմ,... ինչ որ 2 ձև կա գազ տեղադրելու մեքենայի վրա՝  էժան ու թանկ : Թանկը մոտ 1000 դոլլար է՝ էժանը 400: Ուրեմն մի բան կա էլի որակի առումով:

----------

Lion (27.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Ավտովթար Լենինգրադյան փողոցում. մեքենայի մեջ է եղել 4 տարեկան երեխա*


Երեւանի Լենինգրադյան փողոցում այսօր`ապրիլի 26-ին, 19:30-ի սահմաններում տեղի է ունեցել ավտովթար` BMW-X5-ը բախվել է էլեկտրասյանը:




Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, BMW X5 մակնիշի 22 OU 130 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենայի վարորդը, ըստ նախնական տեղեկությունների, չկարողանալով կառավարել մեքենան, բախվել է նշված փողոցի թիվ 90 էլեկտրասյանը: Բախման հետեւանքով վարորդն ու մեքենայում գտնվող երկու ուղեւորները տեղափոխվել են «Արմենիա» բ/կ: Նրանց մեջ է նաեւ 3 տարեկան մի երեխա:

Պարզվել է, որ BMW-X5-ի վարորդը 32-ամյա Գեւորգ Ասլանյանն է, ով աշխատում է «Ասրի թրեյդինգ» ՍՊԸ-ում որպես մենեջեր: Մեքենայի ուղեւորներն են Գ. Ասլանյանի 4 տարեկան որդին` Ռուբեն Ասլանյանն ու 25-ամյա Սարգիս Քոչարյանը, ով աշխատում է «Օրանժ ֆիտնես» ՍՊԸ-ում որպես մարզիչ:


Դեպքի վայրում քննչական աշխատանքները ղեկավարել է ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Երեւանի քննչական վարչության ճանապարհատրանսպորտային հանցագործությունների քննության բաժնի քննիչ Դավիթ Մարտիրոսյանը: Այս պահին նրա ցուցումով վթարի վայր է կանչվել քարշակ մեքենան, որպեսզի վթարի ենթարկված մեքենան տեղափոխվի տուգանային հրապարակ:

*Հղում:*

----------

tikopx (27.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Միմյանց են բախվել «Օպել Վեկտրան» եւ «Նիսսանը». վիրավորվել է «Օպել Վեկտրայի» վարորդի զոքանչը*

Երեւանում այսօր` ապրիլի 26-ին ժամը 16:30-ի սահմաններում Լենինգրադյան փողոցում միմյանց են բախվել «Օպել Վեկտրան» եւ «Նիսսանը»:

Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, 50-ամյա Բագրատ Գեւորգյանի վարած «Օպել Վեկտրա» մակնիշի 02 ՏԼ 537 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենան բախվել է 47-ամյա Ռոման Հարությունյանի վարած «Նիսսան» մակնիշի Լ 2043 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենային:

Վթարի հետեւանքով, «Օպել Վեկտրայի» ուղեւոր, 83-ամյա Մարուսյա Գալստյանը (նա վարորդի զոքանչն է) մարմնական վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել է «Արմենիա» բժշկական կենտրոն:

Դեպքի վայրում քննչական աշխատանքները ղեկավարել է ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Երեւանի քննչական վարչության ճանապարհատրանսպորտային հանցագործությունների քննության բաժնի քննիչ Դավիթ Մարտիրոսյանը:

*Հղում:*

Հ.Գ Մեկ ճրվա ընթացքում, մեկ փողոցի վրա 2 ավտովթար: Սա ուղղակի աբսուրդ է:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Կորյուն-Աբովյան փողոցների խաչմերուկում իրար են բախվել «Միթսուբիշի Պաջեռոն» եւ «Էրո+» տաքսի մեքենաները*


Երեւան քաղաքի Կորյունի եւ Աբովյան փողոցների խաչմերուկում ապրիլի 24-ի առավոտյան տեղի է ունեցել ավտովթար:

Հայաստանի ԱԻՆ փրկարար ծառայությունից NEWS.am-ին հայտնում են, որ դեպքի վայր են մեկնել  ճգնաժամային կառավարման կենտրոնի պարամեդիկ-փրկարարները:

Դեռեւս չպարզված հանգամանքներում բախվել են «Միցուբիշի Պաջերո» մակնիշի 50 ՕՕ 257 համարանիշի (վարորդ՝ 51-ամյա Վ. Մելքոնյան) եւ «Էրո+» տաքսի ծառայության «ՎԱԶ-2107» մակնիշի Տ 7398 համարանիշի  ավտոմեքենաները, ինչի հետեւանքով Վ.Մելքոնյանը եւ տաքսու ուղեւոր 30-ամյա Հ. Վարդանյանը  տեղափոխվել  են Երեւան քաղաքի Մ.Հերացու անվան թիվ 1 համալսարանական կլինիկա, որտեղ ստանալով առաջին բուժօգնություն` դուրս են գրվել:

*Հղում:*

----------


## h_jak

> Կարողա կոնկրետ բալոնից էլ չի այլ ասենք սխալ միացում է տված: Եսիմ,... ինչ որ 2 ձև կա գազ տեղադրելու մեքենայի վրա՝  էժան ու թանկ : Թանկը մոտ 1000 դոլլար է՝ էժանը 400: Ուրեմն մի բան կա էլի որակի առումով:


400 դոլլարանոցը դա սովորական սիսթեմնա, իսկ 1000 դոլլարանոցը համակարգչային կարգավորումովը. Գազի բալոնի որակը կապ չունի տեղադրման գնի հետ. Ուղղակի մի քանի ֆակտորներ կան որոնք պտենցիալ վտանգ են առաջացնում.
1. Բալոնը կարող է լինել գործարանային թաքնված դեֆեկտով.
2. Տեղադրման ժամանակ միացումները անվորակ են լինում
3. Վարորդը չի հետևում գազի համակարգին, չի տանում դիագնոստիկայի.
4. Ուղակի պատահականություն մահացու ելքով.

----------

Sophie (27.04.2011)

----------


## h_jak

> *Միմյանց են բախվել «Օպել Վեկտրան» եւ «Նիսսանը». վիրավորվել է «Օպել Վեկտրայի» վարորդի զոքանչը*
> 
> Երեւանում այսօր` ապրիլի 26-ին ժամը 16:30-ի սահմաններում Լենինգրադյան փողոցում միմյանց են բախվել «Օպել Վեկտրան» եւ «Նիսսանը»:
> 
> Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, 50-ամյա Բագրատ Գեւորգյանի վարած «Օպել Վեկտրա» մակնիշի 02 ՏԼ 537 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենան բախվել է 47-ամյա Ռոման Հարությունյանի վարած «Նիսսան» մակնիշի Լ 2043 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենային:
> 
> Վթարի հետեւանքով, «Օպել Վեկտրայի» ուղեւոր, 83-ամյա Մարուսյա Գալստյանը (նա վարորդի զոքանչն է) մարմնական վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել է «Արմենիա» բժշկական կենտրոն:
> 
> Դեպքի վայրում քննչական աշխատանքները ղեկավարել է ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Երեւանի քննչական վարչության ճանապարհատրանսպորտային հանցագործությունների քննության բաժնի քննիչ Դավիթ Մարտիրոսյանը:
> ...


Ինչքան որ ես եմ նկատել պատահարների զգալի մասը հենց  Լենինգրադյան փողոցի վրայա լինում. Բայց չեմ հասկանում ինչնա պատճառը.

----------


## Ապե Ջան

[CENTER]*ԿԱՄԱԶ-ը դուրս է եկել երթեւեկելի մասից, բախվել կողնակի երկաթե բաժանարար գծին եւ շրջվել*


Երեւան-Վանաձոր աավտոճանապարհի 97-րդ կմ-ի հատվածում ապրիլի 26-ին ժամը 20:30-ի սահմաններում, վարելով ԿԱՄԱԶ մակնիշի բեռնատար ավտոմեքենան` 37-ամյա Գագիկ Ավդալյանը դուրս է եկել երթեւեկելի հատվածից, բախվել կողնակի երկաթե բաժանարար գծին եւ շրջվել:

Այս մասին NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը:

Բարեբախտաբար զոհեր եւ վիրավորներ չկան: Մեքենան պատկանում է «ԷՍ ԸՆԴ ՎԻ ՏՐԱՆՍ» ՍՊԸ-ին:

Դեպքի վայրում աշխատել են ճանապարհային ոստիկանության 2-րդ գումարտակի 5-րդ սպայական վաշտի 1-ին դասակի աշխատակիցները: Դեպքի վայր է ժամանել քարշակ ավտոմեքենան, վթարի ենթարկված «ԿԱՄԱԶ»-ը տեղափոխելու համար:

Դեպքի առթիվ Ճանապարհային ոստիկանության 5-րդ սպայական վաշտի հետաքննչական բաժանմունքում նյութեր են նախապտրաստվում:

*Հղում:*

----------


## h_jak

Ոստիկանության Երեւան քաղաքի վարչության հերթապահ մաս է զանգահարել մի քաղաքացուհի եւ հայտնել, որ ապրիլի 25-ին, ժամը 12.00-ին, Կոմիտասի պողոտայի եւ Վաղարշյան փողոցի խաչմերուկում անհայտ ավտոմեքենայի վարորդը վրաերթի է ենթարկել իր 1-ամյա որդուն` պատճառելով մարմնական վնասվածքներ:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

*Նազիկ Ավդալյանը տեղափոխվել է Էրեբունի հիվանդանոց*
2009թ. աշխարհի չեմպիոն Նազիկ Ավդալյանը երեկ տեղափոխվել է Էրեբունի բժշկական կենտրոն։ Գյումրիում նա եղել է Գյուլբեկյանի անվան վիրաբուժական կենտրոնի վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում, որտեղ մարզուհու վիճակը գնահատել են կայուն ծանր։

Հիշեցնենք, որ Նազիկ Ավդալյանն երեկ ավտովթարի է ենթարկվել և ստացել տարբեր մարմնական վնասվածքներ։ Ըստ նախնական տեղեկությունների՝ գյումրեցի մարզուհին կոտրվածքներ էր ստացել մեջքի և կողոսկրերի հատվածում։ Պատահարը տեղի է ունեցել Գյումրի-Վանաձոր ավտոճանապարհին։ Մեքենայում եղել է միայն մարզուհին։

Հիշեցնենք, որ Նազիկը 2009թ. աշխարհի առաջնությունում ոսկե մեդալ նվաճելուց հետո երկար ժամանակ դուրս չէր գալիս ասպարեզ և միայն այս տարի փետրվարին մասնակցեց Հայաստանի առաջնությանը։
Աղբյուր

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Ավտովթար Իսակովի պողոտայում. Մեքենաներից մեկի ղեկին եղել է դերասան Սմբատ Ստեփանյանը*





Երեւանում այսօր` ապրիլի 27-ին ժամը 00:50-ին Իսակովի պողոտայում միմյանց են բախվել «Միթսուբիշին» եւ «ՎԱԶ-21011» ավտոմեքենաները:

Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, «Միթսուբիշի» մակնիշի 22 ՕՏ 290 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենան բախվել է «ՎԱԶ-21011» մակնիշի 45 ԼԼ 207 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենային:

Դեպքի վայր են ժամանել Ճանապարհային ոստիկանության հետաքննիչները` հետաքննիչ Գեւորգ Դավթյանի գլխավորությամբ: Ականատեսները հայտնել են, որ «Միթսուբիշին» վարել է 33-ամյա Սմբատ Ստեփանյանը (մասնագիտությամբ դերասան), իսկ «ՎԱԶ-21011»-ը` 42-ամյա Գարիկ Գրիգորյանը:

Սմբատ Ստեփանյանի ավտոմեքենան տեղափոխվել է Երեւանի ՃՈ տուգանային հրապարակ:

*Հղում:*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Նախկին ոստիկանը վրաերթի է ենթարկել «12» հեռուստաընկերության լրագրողուհիներին*


Երեւանում ապրիլի 26-ին ժամը 23:00-ի սահմաններում, Կոմիտաս պողոտայի եւ Գրիբոյեդով փողոցների խաչմերուկում վրաերթ է տեղի ունեցել:

Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, 61-ամյա Խաչիկ Սարգսյանը վարելով «Հոնդա» մակնիշի 70 ՍՕ 007 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենան, վրաերթի է ենթարկել 31-ամյա Մարիամ Պետրոսյանին եւ 27-ամյա Ռուզաննա Կապիշյանին: Վարորդը նրանց իր ավտոմեքենայով տեղափոխել է «Սուրբ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ» բժշկական կենտրոն:

Դեպքի վայրում քննչական աշխատանքները ղեկավարել է Ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Երեւանի քննչական վարչության ճանապարհատրանսպորտային հանցագործությունների քննության վաժնի քննիչ Դավիթ Մարտիրոսյանը: Նրա հանձնարարականովավտոմեքենան տեղափոխվել է Երեւանի ՃՈ տուգանային հրապարակ:

Ականատեսները հայտնել են, որ Խաչիկ Սարգսյանը նախկինում աշխատել է ճանապարհային ոստիկանության համակարգում, իսկ վրաերթի ենթարկված աղջիկները աշխատում են «12» հեռուստաընկերությունում որպես լրագրողներ:

*Հղում:*

----------


## Zangezur

> 400 դոլլարանոցը դա սովորական սիսթեմնա, իսկ 1000 դոլլարանոցը համակարգչային կարգավորումովը. Գազի բալոնի որակը կապ չունի տեղադրման գնի հետ. Ուղղակի մի քանի ֆակտորներ կան որոնք պտենցիալ վտանգ են առաջացնում.
> 1. Բալոնը կարող է լինել գործարանային թաքնված դեֆեկտով.
> 2. Տեղադրման ժամանակ միացումները անվորակ են լինում
> 3. Վարորդը չի հետևում գազի համակարգին, չի տանում դիագնոստիկայի.
> 4. Ուղակի պատահականություն մահացու ելքով.


Դիագնոստիկայով նոււնիսկ հնրավորա որոշել, թե գազի բալոնի պատերը ինքան են բարակել, այսինքն գազի բալոնի վրա գտնել բարակած շերտերը:
Բայց ամենավտանգավորը են ամոնյակ բալոններն են, որ բոլոր մարշուտկաների վրա կա…Իտալականը, որը զավասկոյ թույ տեղ ունի (ճիշտ կլինի ասել համեմատաբար թույլ) և ինչ-ինչ պատճառնելով պայթելու դեպքում ոչ թե ամբողջ բալոննա պայթում, այլ այդ թույ տեղից ճղվումա, որով պայթունի ուժգնությունը քչանումա, իսկ ամոնյակը կոնկրետ նռնակա, որը պայթելու ժամանակ ահագին մեծ շառավղով ասկոլկաներա շպրտում:

----------

h_jak (28.04.2011)

----------


## h_jak

Երեւանում ապրիլի 28-ին ժամը 12-ի սահմաններում ավտովթար է տեղի ունեցել 3-րդ գյուղի ճանապարհային:
Mitsiubishi Montero մակնիշի 12 ՕՏ 994 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենայի վարորդը չի կարողացել կառավարել մեքենան, որի հետեւանքով մեքենան գլորվել է` երեք պտույտ գործելով:
Վթարի հետեւանքով վարորդը` երիտասարդ մի աղջիկ, տեղում մահացել է: Քիչ առաջ մեկ այլ երիտասարդի` մոտ 17-18 տարեկան, շտապօգնության մեքենան տեղափոխեց հիվանդանոց:



Ավտոմեքենան ուղղելու եւ վիրավորներին հանելու համար առաջինը դեպքի վայր էին հասել ԱԻՆ Հայաստանի փրկարար ծառայության փրկարար ջոկատի աշխատակիցները:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Ալավերդիում «Մերսեդես Բենցը» կամրջից գլորվել է գետը. 4 երիտասարդներ խեղդվել են*


Ալավերդի քաղաքում այսօր` մայիսի 8-ին ժամը 00:30-ի սահմաններում մարդկային զոհերով դժբախտ պատահար է տեղի ունեցել:

Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին դեպքի վայրից հայտնել է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, Ալավերդի քաղաքի Լեն հանքեր թաղամասում 29-ամյա Մհեր Հակոբյանը վարելով «Մերսեդես Բենց Ե-280» մակնիշի 25 ՍՏ 571 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենան, դուրս է եկել հանդիպակած երթեւեկելի գոտի, կամրջի վրայից գլորվել ցած, ապա շրջվել Լալվար գետը:

Վթարի հետեւանքով վարորդը, ուղեւորներ 21-ամյա Ռազմիկ Կոստանյանը, 20-ամյա Ալբերտ Շահվերդյանը եւ 22-ամյա Գոռ Նալբանդյանը գետում խեղդվել եւ մահացել են: Նրաց դիակները գետից դուրս բերելու համար դեպքի վայր են ժամանել ԱԻՆ Հայաստանի փրկարար ծառայության Թումանյանի տարածաշրջանի փրակարարները:

Դեպքի վայրում էին նաեւ ոստիկանության Լոռու մարզային վարչության եւ Թումանյանի բաժնի աշխատակիցները` Լոռու մարզի ոստիկանության պետ ոստիկանության գնդապետ Անուբախ Համբարյանի գլխավորությամբ:

Վթարի վայրում են ոստիկանության Լոռու մարզի քննիչները` մարզի քնչչական բաժնի պետ Գագիկ Իսպիրյանի գլխավորությամբ:

Ականատեսները նշել են, որ բոլոր 4 երիտասարդներն էլ նույն թաղամասի բնակիչներ են: Նրաանք այդ օրը հրավիրված են եղել ծննդյան տարեդարձի եւ վերադառնալիս են եղել ռեստորանից:

Ոստիկանության Թումանյանի բաժնում նյութեր են նախապատրաստվում:

*Հղում:*

----------

VisTolog (08.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Խոշոր ավտովթար Արցախի փողոցում. «ԳԱԶԵԼ»-ի մեջ մարդիկ կենդանի-կենդանի այրվել են*
Երեւանում այսօր` մայիսի 17-ին ժամը 21:10-ի սահմաններում խոշոր ավտովթար է տեղի ունեցել Արցախի փողոցում, կան զոհեր:
Ինչպես դեպքի վայրից NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, Արցախի փողոցում` 28 շենքի դիմաց, միմյանց են բախվել «Մերսեդես» եւ «ԳԱԶԵԼ» մակնիշների ավտոմեքենաները:

Բախման հետեւանքով, «ԳԱԶԵԼ»-ը պայթել է եւ հրդեհ է բռնկվել: Երկու մեքենաներն էլ, կարելի է ասել, մոխրի են վերածվել: Այս պահին փրկարարները փորձում են մեքենաների միջից հանել այրված դիակները:

Երթեւեկությունը նշված հատվածում դադարեցվել է: Ամբողջ տարածքը լցված է քաղաքացիներով: Դեպքի վայրում են հրշեջ մեքենաները:

Դեպքի վայրում է ոստիկանության Էրեբունիի բաժնի օպերատիվ-քննչական խումբը` բաժնի պետ Գրիգոր Գրիգորյանի գլխավորությամբ, նաեւ ԱԻՆ Հայաստանի փրկարար ծառայության Երեւանի փրկարարական վարչության փրկարարական խումբը` վարչության պետ Մուշեղ Ղազարյանի գլխավորությամբ:

Այստեղ են նաեւ Երեւանի ճանապարհային ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները` Երեւանի ՃՈ պետ Արսեն Մարդոյանի գլխավորությամբ, ԱԻՆ Հայաստանի փրկարար ծառայության պետ Սերգեյ Ազարյանը, նույն ծառայության օպերատիվ վարչության աշխատակիցները` վարչության պետ Արման Ցոլակյանի գլխավորությամբ, Երեւան քաղաքի դատախազ Հրաչյա Բադալյանը, Երեւանի փոխոստիկանապետ Աշոտ Միրիջանյանը:

Ականատեսները պատմել են, որ մարմնական վնասվածքներ ստացած  3 մարդու շտապօգնության մեքենաներով տեղափոխել են հիվանդանոց: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, մահացել է 4, վիրավորվել` 9 մարդ: Վիրավորներից մեկը 7 տարեկան երեխա է: Բոլոր վիրավորները տեղափոխվել են «Էրեբունի» բժշկական կենտրոն:

*news.am*

----------

VisTolog (17.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *Խոշոր ավտովթար Արցախի փողոցում. «ԳԱԶԵԼ»-ի մեջ մարդիկ կենդանի-կենդանի այրվել են*
> Երեւանում այսօր` մայիսի 17-ին ժամը 21:10-ի սահմաններում խոշոր ավտովթար է տեղի ունեցել Արցախի փողոցում, կան զոհեր:
> Ինչպես դեպքի վայրից NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, Արցախի փողոցում` 28 շենքի դիմաց, միմյանց են բախվել «Մերսեդես» եւ «ԳԱԶԵԼ» մակնիշների ավտոմեքենաները:
> 
> Բախման հետեւանքով, «ԳԱԶԵԼ»-ը պայթել է եւ հրդեհ է բռնկվել: Երկու մեքենաներն էլ, կարելի է ասել, մոխրի են վերածվել: Այս պահին փրկարարները փորձում են մեքենաների միջից հանել այրված դիակները:
> 
> Երթեւեկությունը նշված հատվածում դադարեցվել է: Ամբողջ տարածքը լցված է քաղաքացիներով: Դեպքի վայրում են հրշեջ մեքենաները:
> 
> Դեպքի վայրում է ոստիկանության Էրեբունիի բաժնի օպերատիվ-քննչական խումբը` բաժնի պետ Գրիգոր Գրիգորյանի գլխավորությամբ, նաեւ ԱԻՆ Հայաստանի փրկարար ծառայության Երեւանի փրկարարական վարչության փրկարարական խումբը` վարչության պետ Մուշեղ Ղազարյանի գլխավորությամբ:
> ...

----------


## Rammstein

> *Խոշոր ավտովթար Արցախի փողոցում. «ԳԱԶԵԼ»-ի մեջ մարդիկ կենդանի-կենդանի այրվել են*
> Երեւանում այսօր` մայիսի 17-ին ժամը 21:10-ի սահմաններում խոշոր ավտովթար է տեղի ունեցել Արցախի փողոցում, կան զոհեր:
> Ինչպես դեպքի վայրից NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, Արցախի փողոցում` 28 շենքի դիմաց, միմյանց են բախվել «Մերսեդես» եւ «ԳԱԶԵԼ» մակնիշների ավտոմեքենաները:
> 
> Բախման հետեւանքով, «ԳԱԶԵԼ»-ը պայթել է եւ հրդեհ է բռնկվել: Երկու մեքենաներն էլ, կարելի է ասել, մոխրի են վերածվել: Այս պահին փրկարարները փորձում են մեքենաների միջից հանել այրված դիակները:
> ………


Վայ քու արա:  :Shok:  :Shok:  Շատ ցավալի ա…
Տեսնես ինչի՞ ա պայթել:  :Unsure:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Վայ քու արա:  Շատ ցավալի ա…
> Տեսնես ինչի՞ ա պայթել:


Շատ, բա էս էլ մարդու ճակատագիրա… տնից դուրս էս գալիս չգիտես կվերադառնաս թե՞ չէ:
Դեռ մանրմասները հայտի չեն պատահարի, հավանաբար բախման հետևանքով հրդեհա բռնկվել և դէ գազի բալոնն էլ փայթել է հրդեհից:

----------


## Bruno

Ահավոր ա:
Բայց ոնց հասկացա կադրերից, այստեղ բալոնի պայթյուն չկար: Հավանաբար բախման հետևանքով վնասվել է գազի բալոններից մինչև գազի ռեդուկտոր եկող խողովակը ու տեղի է ունեցել բարձր ճնշմամբ գազի արտահոսք:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ահավոր ա:
> Բայց ոնց հասկացա կադրերից, այստեղ բալոնի պայթյուն չկար: Հավանաբար բախման հետևանքով վնասվել է գազի բալոններից մինչև գազի ռեդուկտոր եկող խողովակը ու տեղի է ունեցել բարձր ճնշմամբ գազի արտահոսք:


Հա, ես էլ եմ տենց հասկացել, որ բալոնը չի պայթել: Ամենաահավորը էն ա, որ էսօր Երեւանի երթուղայինների մեծ մասը գազել են, թերեւս բոլորն անխտիր գազով են աշխատում, ու վստահ եմ, որ մեծ մասամբ գազի տեղադրման առումով ոչ մի անվտանգության կանոն պահպանված չի: Ինչի՞ պահպանել, եթե տեխզննման թուղթը փողը տալ վերցնելով ա…  :Bad: 

Փաստորեն եկանք նրան, որ Բոգդան ավտոբուսները հազար անգամ անվտանգ են, որտեւ դիզելով են աշխատում: Դե միրոավտոբուսների մեջ էլ անվտանգ են Ֆորդերն ու Մերսեդեսները: Հաշվի պետք ա առնել:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Հայտնի է դարձել Արցախի փողոցում տեղի ունեցած վթարից տուժածների եւ զոհերից մեկի ինքնությունը*
Հայտնի է դարձել Երեւանի Արցախի փողոցում երեկ` մայիսի 17-ին տեղի ունեցած վթարի  (ֆոտոռեպորտաժ) հետեւանքով տուժած 9 քաղաքացիների ինքնությունը:

Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնում են ՀՀ արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարությունից, նրանք են` Երեւան քաղաքի բնակիչներ, 54-ամյա Վալերի Պետրոսյանը, 54-ամյա Հովսեփ Փափազյանը, 33-ամյա Աննա Խաչատրյանը, 15-ամյա Մարիաննա Մուրադյանը, 20-ամյա Հռիփսիմե Ստեփանյանը, Սիսիան քաղաքի բնակիչներ, 7-ամյա Գոռ Հայրապետյանը եւ 21-ամյա Գեղամ Գաբրիելյանը, Գյումրի քաղաքի բնակիչ, 27-ամյա Մուշեղ Գեւորգյանը  եւ Արագածոտնի մարզի Արագած գյուղի բնակիչ, 18-ամյա Գոռ Պապոյանը:

Վերջիններս մարմնական վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել են Երեւան քաղաքի «Էրեբունի» բժշկական կենտրոն:

Գոռ Հայրապետյանը տեղափոխվել է այրվածքների կենտրոն. առողջական վիճակը գնահատվում է ծանր` ստացել է ոտքերի եւ նստատեղի այրվածքներ (25%), գտնվում է շոկային վիճակում:

Ըստ հերթապահ բժիշկների՝ Գ.Հայրապետյանի, Գ.Պապոյանի, Հ.Ստեփանյանի եւ Մ.Մուրադյանի առողջական վիճակը կայուն ծանր է, իսկ մյուս տուժածներինը՝ բավարար:

Վթարի հետեւանքով մահացած 4 զոհերից հայտնի է միայն «Մերսեդես» մակնիշի ավտոմեքենայի վարորդի ինքնությունը: Նա 24-ամյա Սերգեյ Բաղշյանն է: Մյուս զոհվածների ինքնությունը դեռ անհայտ է:

Հիշեցնենք, որ մայիսի 17-ին, ժամը 21.10-ի սահմաններում Արցախի փողոցի թիվ 24 շենքի հարակից տարածքում իրար են բախվել «Մերսեդես» մակնիշի 23 ՍԼ 673 համարանիշի եւ «ԳԱԶԵԼ» մակնիշի 3456 Տ համարանիշի թիվ 76 երթուղին սպասարկող ավտոմեքենաները:  Բախման հետեւանքով, «ԳԱԶԵԼ»-ը պայթել է եւ հրդեհ է բռնկվել: Երկու մեքենաներն էլ, կարելի է ասել, մոխրի են վերածվել: Մարդիկ մեքենաների մեջ կենդանի-կենդանի այրվել են:

Դեպքի վայր է  ուղարկվել երկու մարտական հաշվարկ, հրդեհը մեկուսացվել է ժամը 21։36-ին, մարվել՝ 22:35-ին։

*news.am*

----------


## Kita

Ամեն մի նյութում տարբեր քանաքկի զոհեր են նշվում: Եվ գրեթե բոլորում նշվում էր, որ երեխան մահացել է :Sad:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ամեն մի նյութում տարբեր քանաքկի զոհեր են նշվում: Եվ գրեթե բոլորում նշվում էր, որ երեխան մահացել է


news.am - ը կարծես թե ճշգրիտ ինֆորմացիա է տրամադրում:  :Smile:

----------


## Նարե91

> Ամեն մի նյութում տարբեր քանաքկի զոհեր են նշվում: Եվ գրեթե բոլորում նշվում էր, որ երեխան մահացել է


Դա ես էլ եմ նկատել, բայց իրականությանը համապատասխանում է այն, որ 4 զոհ և 9 վիարավոր կան: Զոհվել են Մերսեդեսի և գազելի վարորդները, ինչպես նաև գաեզելից 2 ուղևոր :Sad:

----------


## Lianik

Ըստ այս նյութի երեխան հիվանդանոցում է, բայց վիճակը ծանր է  :Sad: 
http://youtu.be/0WJ0-t6xHjg




> Երեքշաբթի երեկոյան Երեւանի Արցախի փողոցում տեղի ունեցած խոշոր վթարի արդյունքում այրվածքներ ստացած 7-ամյա Գոռ Հայրապետյանի վիճակը, բժիշկների գնահատմամբ, ծանր է: Երեխան այժմ գտնվում է Երեւանի Այրվածքաբանական կենտրոնի վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում: 
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ խոշոր վթարի արդյունքում զոհվել է 4 մարդ, 9-ը վիրավորվել են: Ոստիկանության տվյալներով` իրար են բախվել թիվ 76 երթուղու «Գազել» մակնիշի երթուղային տաքսին եւ «Մերսեդես» մակնիշի ավտոմեքենան, որի արդյունքում մեքենաները հրդեհվել են: «Մերսեդես»-ի եւ «Գազել»-ի վարորդները, ինչպես նաեւ «Գազել»-ի երկու ուղեւորները տեղում մահացել են: Հայտնի են «Մերսեդես»-ի եւ «Գազել»-ի վարորդների ինքնությունները` համապատասխանաբար 24- ամյա Սերգեյ Բախշյան եւ 62-ամյա Աշոտ Հովհաննիսյան: Վթարի ժամանակ «Գազել»-ում գտնվող ուղեւորներից շատերը ստացել են խորը այրվածքներ:
> 
> Այրվածքաբանական կենտրոնի ավագ օրդինատոր Կարինե Բաբայանը «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հետ զրույցում ասաց, թե 7-ամյա երեխան խորը այրվածքներ է ստացել մարմնի տարբեր հատվածներում:
> 
> «Ստացել է դեմքի, նստատեղի, շեքի, ստորին եւ վերին վերջույթների [այրվածքներ]` մոտավորապես 25 տոկոս այրվածքային մակերես: Երեխան այրվածքային ծանր շոկով գտնվում է վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում: Երեխայի համար 20-25 տոկոս խորը վերքային մակերեսները արդեն բավականին ծանր տրավմա է: Կարող ենք ասել, որ գտնվում է ծանր վիճակում», - ասաց Բաբայանը` հավելելով, թե բժիշկները պայքարում են, որ երեխան առողջանա:
> 
> Այսօր միջին ծանր վիճակով Այրվածքաբանության կենտրոն է տեղափոխվել նաեւ 21-ամյա Գեղամ Գաբրիելյանը` 7-ամյա երեխայի մորեղբայրը, ով 2-րդ եւ 3-րդ աստիճանի ջերմային այրվածքներ ունի դեմքի, պարանոցի, դաստակների, աջ ծնկան հոդի շրջանում, ինչպես նաեւ կտրվածք` գլխի շրջանում: Նա կարողացավ մի փոքր զրուցել «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հետ եւ ասաց, թե դեպքի մասին ոչինչ չի հիշում, քանի որ ուշագնաց է եղել: Միայն հիշում է, որ իրեն հաջողվել է հրդեհով բռնկված «Գազել»-ից հանել քրոջ 7-ամյա երեխային, ինչպես նաեւ իր հղի կնոջը, ով նույնպես այրվածքներ է ստացել:
> ...


http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/24178446.html

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Արգենտինայում օդանավ է կործանվել. ոչ ոք կենդանի չի մնացել*


Արգենտինայի մայրաքաղաքից 1850 կմ հեռավորության վրա տեղի ունեցած օդանավի վթարի հետեւանքով զոհվել են անձնակազմի բոլոր անդամներն ու ուղեւորները` 22 մարդ:

Նախնական տեղեկություններով, Saab 340 մեքենան, որ նախատեսված է 40 անձի համար, թռել էր Նեուկեն քաղաքից եւ ուղեւորվում էր Կոմոդորո-Ռիվադավիա: Օդանավում եղել են նավթագազային ընկերության աշխատակիցներ:

Օդանավում եղել են 19 ուղեւորներ, այդ թվում մեկ անչափահաս, երկու օդաչուներն ու ուղեկցորդուհին, հաղորդում է «ՌԻԱ ՆՈվոստին» վկայակոչելով արգենտինական C5N հեռուստաալիքը:

*news.am*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Նիվան շրջվել է Երեւան-Սեւան մայրուղում. մեկ զոհ եւ 3 վիրավոր* 


Այսօր մայիսի 22-ին ժամը 20.40-ի սահմաններում մահվան ելքով ավտովթար է տեղի ունեցել Կոտայքի մարզում: Ինչպես դեպքի վայրից NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, «Նիվա» մակնիշի 23 ՍԼ 333 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենաի վարորդը վարելով ավտոմեքենան Երեւան-Սեւան ավտոճանապարհի 21-րդ կմ-ում Սեւանից դեպի Երեւան ընթանալիս, ըստ նախնական տեղեկությունների, չկարողանալով կառավարել ավտոմեքենան, հարվածել է բաժանարար արգելապատնեշներին եւ դուրս եկել հանդիպակաց գոտի: Ավտոմեքենան շրջվել է, որի արդյունքում մեկ հոգի մահացել, 3 հոգի տեղափոխվել են հիվանդանոց:

Դեպքի վայր են ժամանել ՀՀ Ճանապարհային Ոստիկանության 2-րդ սպայական գումարտակի 3-րդ վաշտի 1-ին դասակի աշխատակիցները հրամանատար Արսեն Գրիգորյանի գլխավորությամբ: Դեպքի վայրում քննչական աշխատանքները ղեկավարում էր ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Կոտայքի քննչական բաժնի Աբովյանի քննչական բաժանմունքի քննիչ Դավիթ Փայտյանը: Քննչական աշխատանքներ կատարելուց հետո քննիչի հանձնարարականով  ավտոմեքենան քարշակի միջոցով տեղափոխվեց ոստիկանության Կոտայքի բաժնի տուգանային հրապարակ: Դեպքի վայրում հավաքված անձինք նշում են, որ եղել են նաեւ վիրավորներ: Պարզվել է, որ դեպքի վայրից թիվ 8-րդ հիվանդանոց է տեղափոխվել 31-ամյա Վոլոդյա Կարապետյանը, Նաիրի բժշկական կենտրոն 18-ամյա Աշոտ Կարինյանը, իսկ 20-ամյա Հարություն Գեւորգյանը Էրեբունի բժշկական կենտրոն։ Իսկ դեպքի վայրից մահացած վիճակում Աբովյանի հիվանդանոց է տեղափոխվել 19-ամյա Նարեկ Սմբատյանը։ Կոտայքի քննչական բաժնում նյութեր են նախապատրաստվում: Ի դեպ, վթարի վայրից մինչեւ ավտոմեքենայի շրջվելու հատվածը մոտ 15-20 մետր առկա էր արգելակման հետքեր:




*news.am*

----------


## Նարե91

*Կասկադի հարթակից երիտասարդ աղջիկ է ինքնասպանություն գործել* 

Կասկադի վերեւի հատվածից, Երեւանի խորհրդանիշի հարեւանությամբ գտնվող Խորհրդային Հայաստանի 40-ամյակի համալիրի դիտահարթակից, ինքնասպանություն գործելու նպատակով երիտասարդ աղջիկ է նետվել:

Ինչպես դեպքի վայրից NEWS.am-ին տեղեկացրեց ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, Ոստիկանության Արաբկիրի բաժին ահազանգը ստացվել է ժամը 22.30 սահմաներում: Շամշյանի փոխանցմամբ, դեպքի վայրում են Ոստիկանության Արաբկիրի բաժնի օպերատիվ քննչական խումբը, բաժնի պետ ոստիկանության գնդապետ Արթուր Մեհրաբյանի գլխավորությամբ, եւ Արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարության, Հայաստանի փրկարար ծառայության փրկարարները, ովքեր ճոպանների օգնությամբ դիակը դուրս են հանել հարթակի ներքեւում գտնվող քարքարոտ տարածքից:

Ականատեսները ֆոտոլրագրողին պատմել են, որ երիտասարդ աղջիկը ինքնասպան է եղել եւ նետվելուց առաջ հարթակին է թողել իր բջջային հեռախոսը:

Դեպքի վայր ժամանած դիահերձարանի աշխատակիցները դիակը տեղափոխել են դիահերձարան:

Դեպքի վայրում է նաեւ Ոստիկանության Արաբկիրի բաժնի քննչական բաժնի քննիչը: Արաբկիրի ոստիկանության պետի ծառայության գծով տեղակալ Վլադ Ավակիմյանը հանձնարարել է  տեղամասային տեսուչներին, որպեսզի ճշտեն կնոջ ինքնությունը:

*news.am*

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> *Կասկադի հարթակից երիտասարդ աղջիկ է ինքնասպանություն գործել*





> *Մայիս 29, 2011 | 00:55* 
> 
> Քիչ առաջ պարզվել է մայիսի 28-ին Կասկադի վերեւի հատվածի Խորհրդային Հայաստանի 40-ամյակի համալիրի դիտահարթակից նետված աղջկա ինքնությունը: Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին տեղեկացրեց ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, պարզվել է, որ նա 1995թ ծնված, 16-ամյա Տաթեւիկ Սերոբյանն է: Ըստ տեղեկության, նա վերջերս էր Հայաստան ժամանել Ռուսաստանից:


news.am

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*16-ամյա աղջնակը Կասկադից ցած է նետվել , որովհետեւ եղբայրն իր վրա ղումա՞ր է խաղացել*

Կասկադից մայիսի 28-ին ցած նետված 16-ամյա աղջկա ինքնասպանության փաստի վերաբերյալ ոստիկանության Արաբկիրի բաժնում հետաքրքիր մանրամասներ են քննարկվում: Վարկած կա, որ աղջիկը ինքնասպան է եղել, որովհետեւ նրա եղբայրը ղումար է խաղացել իր վրա:  

Եւ այսպես, մայիսի  29-ի կեսգիշերին  ոստիկանության Կոտայքի բաժնի քրեական հետախուզության բաժանմունքում օպերատիվ տեղեկություն է ստացվում, որ մեկ-երկու օր առաջ Աբովյան քաղաքի թիվ 7-րդ դպրոցի մոտ վիճաբանություն է տեղի ունեցել 18-ամյա Վիգեն Գասպարյանի հետ, ով ինքնասպան եղած 16-ամյա Տաթեւիկ Սերոբյանի եղբայրն է (հորից տարբեր են):

Ոստիկանության Կոտայքի բաժին բերման ենթարկված Վիգեն Գասպարյանը պատմում է, որ ինքը Աբովյանում գործող բիլիարդանոցում 100 հազար դրամ խաղագումար է տարվել Արդարադատության նախարարության “Աբովյան” ՔԿՀ պետ Մարատ Գրիգորյանի եղբոր` Աշոտի որդուն` ԵՊՀ իրավաբանական ֆակուլտետի ուսանող Մամիկոն Գրիգորյանին` Մամոյին:

Վիգենի խաղագումար պարտվելու մասին իմանում են նրա բարեկամները: Հարազատներից մեկը Բելգիայից կարողանում է զանգով 100 հազարը դարձնել 50 հազար: 50 հազարը Վիգենին ուղարկում է թոշակառու տատը, սակայն գումարը ստանալուց հետո Վիգենը “Տոտո” բուքմեյքերական գրասենյակում խաղադրույք է կատարում եւ պարտվում գումարը:

Ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանի հետ զրույցում աբովյանցիները նշել են, որ ոստիկանությունը պետք է պարզի, թե արդյոք Տաթեւիկը ինքնասպանության է դիմել այն պատճառով, որ ինչ-որ անձինք եղբոր ղումարը փակվելու դիմաց պահանջել են իրեն: Աբովյանցիները չեն բացառում, որ հնարավոր է, որ Տաթեւիկի նկատմամբ սեռական ոտնձգություններ էլ կատարած լինեն:

Հիշեցնենք, որ մայիսի 28-ի երեկոյան ժամը 22:30-ին Կասկադի վերեւի հատվածից, ցած է նետվել 16-ամյա Տաթեւիկ Սերոբյանը եւ տեղում մահացել: Պարզվել է, որ ինքնասպան աղջիկը վերջերս է վերադարձել Ռուսաստանից` անձնագիր ստանալու համար: Ինքնասպանություն գործելուց առաջ աղջիկը հարթակի երկու կողմերում է թողել բջջային հեռախոսն ու դրամապանակը, որի մեջ եղել է 6 հազար ՌԴ ռուբլի:

*Աղբյուր*

----------


## Lion

Չէ, կարծում եմ չէ: 50.000 դրամը էն գումարը չի, որ "աղջկանով փակվեն": Համ էլ հենց իր` աղջկա, մոտ, ինչքան հասկացա, մոտավորապես այդքան գումար է եղել...

----------

Freeman (14.06.2011), Moonwalker (01.06.2011), V!k (01.06.2011), Լուսաբեր (01.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Հայաստանում 2011թ. 574 ավտովթարներից մահացել է 60 մարդ*
Հայաստանում 2011 թ. հունվարի 1-ից մայիսի 1-ն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում արձանագրվել է 574 ճանապարհային պատահար, այդ մասին NEWS.am-ի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում հայտնել են Հայաստանի ոստիկանության լրատվության վարչությունից: Արձանագրված պատահարների հետեւանքով 60 մարդ զոհվել է, 832-ը` ստացել տարբեր աստիճանի մարմնական վնասվածքներ: Ըստ արձանագրված տվյալների` ՃՏ պատահարներից 16-ը տեղի է ունեցել ոչ սթափ վիճակում մեքենան վարելու հետեւանքով, որից 2 մարդ զոհվել է, 30-ը` ստացել տարբեր աստիճանի մարմնական վնասվածքներ:

Անցած չորս ամիսներին ոչ սթափ վիճակում տրանսպորտային միջոցներ վարելու համար ճանապարհային ոստիկանության ծառայողների կողմից «Վարչական  իրավախախտումների վերաբերյալ» ՀՀ օրենսգրքի 124 եւ 126 հոդվածներին համապատասխան կազմել են 478 արձանագրություն, որից 279-ը վարորդների կողմից տրանսպորտային միջոցները ոչ սթափ վիճակում վարելու համար:

*News.am*

----------


## My World My Space

> *2010 թ*.  ընթացքում Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքում  արձանագրվել է 1974 ճանապարհատրանսպորտային պատահար, որոնց հետեւանքով 294 մարդ զոհվել է, 2670-ը՝ ստացել մարմնական վնասվածքներ:
> 
> * 2009 թ*.  ընթացքում Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքում  արձանագրվել է 2002 ճանապարհատրանսպորտային պատահար, որոնց հետեւանքով 325 մարդ զոհվել է, 2753-ը՝ ստացել մարմնական վնասվածքներ:
> 
> * 2010 թ.*  ընթացքում Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքում  արձանագրված 1974 ճանապարհատրանսպորտային պատահարներից 654-ը *բախման դեպքեր* են, որոնց հետեւանքով 61 մարդ զոհվել է, 1175-ը՝ ստացել մարմնական վնասվածքներ: Արձանագրված 313 *շրջման դեպքերի* հետեւանքով զոհվել է՝ 65, մարմնական վնասվածք ստացել՝ 474 մարդ: Արձանագրվել է*վրաերթի* 752 դեպք, որոնց հետեւանքով 137 մարդ զոհվել է, 683-ը՝ ստացել մարմնական վնասվածք: Արձանագրվածից 165-ը*խոչընդոտի* վրաերթի դեպքերն են, որոնց հետեւանքով 23 մարդ զոհվել է, 238-ը ստացել մարմնական վնասվածքներ:
> 
> * 2010 թ.*  ընթացքում Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքում  արձանագրված1974 ճանապարհատրանսպորտային պատահարներից 206-ը տեղի է ունեցել *մինչեւ 16 տարեկանների մասնակցությամբ*, ինչի հետեւանքով 16 անչափահաս զոհվել է, 222-ը՝  ստացե տարբեր աստիճանի մարմնական վնասվածքներ: Նշված դեպքերից 119-ը մինչեւ 16 տարեկանների վրաերթերի դեպքեր են, ինչի հետեւանքով 11 անչափահաս զոհվել է, 10-ը՝ ստացել տարբեր աստիճանի  մարմնական վնասվածքներ:
> 
>  2010 թ. ընթացքում Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքում  արձանագրված  ճանապարհատրանսպորտային պատահարներից 306-ն արձանագրվել է *երկուշաբթի* օրերին, 37 մարդ զոհվել է, 433-ը՝ ստացել մարմնական վնասվածքներ:
> ...


աղբյուր՝ police.am


բա որ ասում եմ վթարները շատանում են.....




> * 2011 թ.  հունվար ամսվա ընթացքում  Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքում  արձանագրվել է 145  ճանապարհատրանսպորտային պատահար, որոնց հետեւանքով 15 մարդ զոհվել է,  228-ը՝ ստացել մարմնական վնասվածքներ:
> 
> **2010 թ.  նույն ժամանակահատվածում  Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքում  արձանագրվել է 130  ճանապարհատրանսպորտային պատահար, որոնց հետեւանքով 18 մարդ զոհվել է,  184-ը՝ ստացել մարմնական վնասվածքներ:*

----------


## Bruno

> [CENTER]*Իրար են բախվել երկու Mercedes ավտոմեքենաներ. Մեկը գլխիվայր շրջվել է, մյուսի վարորդն է մահացել*
> 
> Ջիփ մեքենայի վարորդը` Արագածոտնի մարզի Օշական գյուղի բնակիչ, 22-ամյա Գեւորգ Սերգեյի Մելիքյանը ինքնակամ ներկայացել է քննիչին: Նա  հանցավոր աշխարհում հայտնի «օրենքով գող» «Օշականցի Գեւորիկ» մականունով Գեւորգ Մելիքյանի եղբոր որդին է: Վերջինս, ի դեպ, ֆոտոլրագրողին հայհոյողն ու աշխատանքը խոչընդոտողն էր:


Իմիջայլոց, արդեն Գեւորգ Մելիքյանին համաներմամբ ազատ են արձակել:

----------


## Rammstein

*Երեւանում հրդեհվել է հայտնի պարուսույց Սուրեն Գյանջումյանի ավտոմեքենան. Նրա որդին Կենտրոն վարչական շրջանի ղեկավարն է*

Հունիս 02, 2011 | 21:40 

Երեւանում, այսօր` հունիսի 2-ին ժամը 16:50-ի սահմաններում հրդեհվել է հայտնի պարուսույց, Ժողովրդական արտիստ, «Գարուն» մանկապատանեկան պարի համույթի գեղարվեստական ղեկավար Սուրեն Գյանջումյանի ավտոմեքենան:

Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, դեռեւս անհայտ պայմաններում հրդեհ է բռնկվել «ՎԱԶ-2106» մակնիշի 61 ԼՏ 389 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենայում: Այն գրանցված է Երեւանի Բաղրամյան-78 շենքի բնակիչ Սուրեն Գյանջումյանի անվամբ:

Ավտոմեքենայի հրդեհը մարելու համար դեպքի վայր են ժամանել ԱԻՆ Հայաստանի փրկարարական ծառայության Երեւանի փրկարարական վարչության թիվ 5 հրշեջ փրկարարական ջոկատի աշխատակիցները` մեկ մարտական հաշվարկով:

Բարեբախտաբար, այդ պահին վարորդը մեքենայում չի եղել, իսկ հրդեհը տեղի է ունեցել Ազատության պողոտայի 19 հասցեում: Նշված հասցեում է գտնվում «Կանազ» մշակույթի տունը:

Դեպքի վայրում հավաքվածները պատմել են, որ ավտոմեքենան պատկանում է հայտնի պարուսույց, Ժողովրդական արտիստ, «Գարուն» մանկապատանեկան պարի համույթի գեղարվեստական ղեկավար Սուրեն Գյանջումյանին: Նրա որդին, Կենտրոն վարչական շրջանի ղեկավար Գագիկ Գյանջումյանն է, իսկ թոռը` հայտնի կոմպոզիտոր Էդգար Գյանջումյանն է:





news.am

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Երեւանում հորդառատ անձրեւի պատճառով անանցանելի են դարձել մի քանի փողոցներ*


Երեւանում քիչ առաջ տեղացած հորդառատ անձրեւը զգալի անհարմարություններ է ստեղծել մեր քաղաքացիների համար:

Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, անանցանելի են դարձել միանգամից մի քանի փողոցներ: Մասնավորապես Երեւանի Հալաբյան, Շինարարներ, Լենինգրադյան, Ռուբինյանց փողոցներում տրանսպորտի երթեւեկությունը գրեթե կանգնել էր:

Մարդիկ ստիպված էին իջնել երթուղային մեքենաներից եւ ոտքով հեռանալ, իսկ շատերն էլ իրենց դժգոհությունն էին հայտնում քաղաքային իշխանություններից` նշելով, որ պատերը լվացելու կամ այլեւայլ նախաձեռնությունների փոխարեն շատ ավելի լավ կլիներ միջոցներ ձեռնարկել հորդ անձրեւների դեպքում երթեւեկությունը կաթվածահար չանելու համար:

*News.am*

----------

Lion (06.06.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*8-ամյա երեխան ընկել է վերելակի հորը. Նա վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում է*


Այսօր` ժամը 20-ի սահմաններում դժբախտ պատահար է տեղի ունեցել Երեւանում:

Ինչպես դեպքի վայրից NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, Եզնիկ Կողբացի 3ա շենքից շտապօգնության ավտոմեքենան Ծերեթելիի մանկական հիվանդանոց է  տեղափոխել 8-ամյա Էդգար Հարությունյանին:

Նշված շենքում հավաքվածները ֆոտոլրագրողին հայտնել են, որ երեխան հիվանդանոց է տեղափոխվել մարմնի տարբեր մասերի կոտրվածքներով: Երեխան 10-րդ հարկում վերելակ է կանչել եւ դռները բացվել են, սակայն չի նկատել, որ վերելակը չկա, եւ ընկել է հորը ընդհուպ մինչեւ առաջին հարկ:

Էդգարին վերելակի հորից հանել են հայրն ու օգնության հասած հարեւանները: 

Է. Հարությունյանը սովորում է 114 դպրոցի 2-րդ դասարանում: Այս պահին նա գտնվում է վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում:

Դեպքի վայր է ժամանել ոստիկանության Կենտրոնականի բաժնի օպերատիվ-քննչական խումբը` բաժնի պետ Սարգիս Մարտիրոսյանի գլխավորությամբ: 

*News.am*

----------


## Bruno

> *Երրորդ մասում ոստիկանները կրակ են բացել փախչող հանցագործի վրա*
> 
> 
> Այսօր ժամը 14–ի սահմաններում Երևանի Գարեգին Նժդեհ մետրոյի տարածքում ոստիկանները հետապնդել ու կրակելու միջոցով վնասազազերծել են հանցագործի։ Ոստիկանության լրատվական ծառայության աշխատակից Արմեն Մալխասյանը Tert.am–ին տեղեկացրեց, որ հանցագործը վիրավոր է և հիմա գտնվում է հիվանդանոցում։ Ինչի համար էր հետապնդվում հանցագործը, ոստիկանության ներկայացուցիչը հրաժարվեց տեղեկացնել՝ նշելով, որ մանրամասները կհրապարակվեն ավելի ուշ։


http://tert.am/am/news/2011/06/14/police/




> *Ոստիկանների վնասազերծած երիտասարդը հիվանդանոցում մահացել է* 
> 
> Էրեբունի» բժշկական կենտրոնում վիրահատության ենթարկված Արման Ենգիբարյանը գիտակցության չգալով մահացել է: Այս մասին հայտնում են ոստիկանությունից։
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ 30-ամյա տղամարդը այսօր, ներկայանալով ջրմուղի աշխատակից, փորձել էր մտնել Երևանի Եղբայրության փողոցի 16 շենքի բնակարաններից մեկը:
> 
> Հաշվի առնելով, որ այս տարվա ապրիլից հունիսն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում ջրմուղի աշխատակցի անվան տակ մի շարք ավազակային հարձակումներ էին կատարվել, մասնավորապես, երեքը՝ Կենտրոն, երկուսը՝ Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա և մեկական դեպք՝ Ավան, Արաբկիր և Աջափնյակ համայնքներում, ոստիկանները կասկածել են, որ հնարավոր է՝ վերջին դեպքը նույն շարքից է:
> 
> Ոստիկանության ծառայողներն անմիջապես մեկնելով ահազանգի հետքերով՝ հետապնդել էին ավազակային հարձակում կատարելու մեջ կասկածվողին, որը մետրոյի «Գարեգին Նժդեհ» կայարանի մուտքի մոտ, չենթարկվելով ոստիկանների օրինական պահանջներին, կիրառել էր իր մոտ եղած զենքը: Ոստիկանության ծառայողները նախազգուշական կրակոցից հետո վնասազերծել էին նրան:
> ...


http://tert.am/am/news/2011/06/14/police-yengibaryan/




Դեպքից 15-20 րոպե հետո դեպքի վայրում էի: Բոլոր ականատեսներն էլ միաբերան պնդում էին, որ հանցագործը վնասվածքներից տեղում մահացել է, քանի որ նրան վիրավորել էին գլխից:

Ու ամենաահավորը այն է, որ վնասազերծումը իրականացրել են այդքան մարդաշատ վայրում:  :Sad:

----------

VisTolog (14.06.2011)

----------


## V!k

*Տրոյելբուսը ուղեւոր վերցնելու համար կտրուկ արգելակել է, տաքսին հետեւից հարվածել է տրոլեյբուսին*



> Երեւանում այսօր` հունիսի 14-ին 11:20-11:30-ի սահմաններում ավտովթար է տեղի ունեցել Արշակունյաց պողոտայում:
> 
> Ինչպես դեպքի վայրից NEWS.am-ը հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, տաքսի ավտոմեքենան բախվել է թիվ 2 տրոլեյբուսին: Վթարի հետեւանքով, Արշակունյաց պողոտայում խցանումներ են առաջացել:
> 
> Դեպքի վայր են ժամանել ճանապարհային ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները: Վթարն Արշակունյաց-6 շենքում տեղակայված անվտանգության համակարգերի «Ջիֆեքս» խանութ-սրահի տեսախցիկներն արձանագրել են տեղի ունեցածը:
> 
> Տեսախցիկները հստակ արձանագրել են, որ մեղավորը եղել է տրոլեյբուսի վարորդը: Բանն այն է, որ մի կին կանգնեցրել է տրոլեյբուսը կանգառից դուրս, վարորդը կտրուկ արգելակել է, որի հետեւանքով տաքսի ավտոմեքենան հետեւից բախվել է տրոյելբուսին:
> 
> Մինչ շտապօգնության ժամանումը, տաքսու վարորդին առաջին օգնությունը ցուցաբերել են «Ջիֆեքս» անվտանգության համակարգերի խանութ-սրահի աշխատակիցները:
> ...







Աղբյուր՝ Նյուզ.ամ

----------


## VisTolog

*Երիտասարդ աղջիկը նետվել է Կիեւյան կամրջից. Արդեն հոգնել եմ քեզանից, զզվել եմ ամեն ինչից*


Երեւանում այսօր` հունիսի 17-ին ժամը 17:00-ի սահմաններում հերթական ինքնասպանությունն է գրանցվել:

Ինչպես դեպքի վայրից NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, երիտասարդ մի աղջիկ, շուրջ 20-25 տարեկան, Կիեւյան կամրջից իրեն ցած է նետել եւ տեղում մահացել:

Արդեն դեպքի վայր են ժամանել ոստիկանության Մաշտոցի բաժնի աշխատակիցները, այստեղ են նաեւ դիակ տեղափոխող ավտոմեքենան:

Ոստիկանները սպասում են դատական բժշկին, որից հետո կպարզվի ինքնասպան եղած աղջկա ինքնությունը:

Երիտասարդ աղջիկը կամրջից նետվելուց առաջ նամակ է թողել, որում ասվում է. «Արդեն հոգնել եմ քեզանից, զզվել եմ ամեն ինչից: Ստրուկ եմ դարձել քո ձեռքը, մահն է միակ իմ ընկերը: Լավ ապրեք, այսքանը եւ վերջ: Հերիք ու բոլ եղավ, հաջողություն: Հայկուհի»:


news.am

----------


## VisTolog

Շամշյանից առաջ ընկնեմ: Երևանյան լճի մոտ վթարի է ենթարկվել 44 համարի երթուղայինը: Վարորդին և դիմացի երկու ուղևորներին տեղափոխել են հիվանդանոց:

----------

Smokie (02.07.2011), Zangezur (02.07.2011), Ապե Ջան (02.07.2011), Լեո (02.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.07.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Այսօր` հուլիսի 2-ին Բագրատունյաց փողոցում` Երեւանյան լճի հարեւանությամբ տեղի է ունեցել խոշոր ավտովթար:

Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին դեպքի վայրից հայտնեց ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, միմյանց են բախվել 44 համարի երթուղային ԳԱԶԵԼ մակնիշի 1615 Տ համարանիշի, «Վոլկսվագեն» մակնիշի, եւ «Ֆորդ» մակնիշի 19 ՍՏ 859 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենաները:

Բախումն այնքան ուժգին է եղել, որ «Ֆորդ» մակնիշի ավտոմեքենան հայտնվել է «ՌանՕյլ» բենզալցակայանում: Վթարի հետեւանքով 4 հոգու տարբեր աստիճանի վնասվածքներով տեղափոխել են հիվանդանոց: Մինչ շտապօգնության ժամանումը «ՌանՕյլ» բենզալցակայանի աշխատակիցներն են ԳԱԶԵԼ-ի միջից հանել վիրավորներին եւ բուժօգնություն ցուցաբերել:

«Ֆորդ» մեքենայի վարորդը վթարի վայրից դիմել է փախուստի: 

Այս պահին դեպքի վայրում են ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Երեւանի  քննչական վարչության ճանապարհատրանսպորտային հանցագործությունների քննության բաժնի քննիչները: Ժամանակին դեպքի վայր են եկել նաեւ ապահովագրական ընկերությունների ներկայացուցիչները: Տեղում են նաեւ քարշակներով ամբարձիչ մեքենաները, որոնք տեղափոխելու են վթարված մեքենաները Երեւանի ՃՈ տուգանային հրապարակ:

Ճանապարհին առաջացած խցանումները փորձում են բացել Երեւանի ճանապարհային ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները` 1-ին սպայական գումարտակի 1-ին սպայական վաշտի առաջին դասակի հրամանատար Աշոտ Խաչատրյանի գլխավորությամբ:


http://news.am/arm/news/65410.html

----------

Ապե Ջան (02.07.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Սեւանում տեղացած կարկուտը կոտրել է մեքենաներն ու տների տանիքները*


Հուլիսի 5-ին ժամը 19:30-ի սահմաններում Սեւան քաղաքում եւ լողափնյա տարածքում ուժեղ կարկուտ է տեղացել: Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին տեղեկացրեց Սեւանի բնակիչ Հայկ Անտոնյանը մոտ 10 րոպե տեղացած կարկուտը ավերածություններ է առաջացրել: Կարկտահատիկները մոտ հավկիթի չափ են եղել, իսկ զանգվածը մոտ 25-30 գրամ:

Կարկուտը վնասել է փողոցում կայանած մեքենաները եւ կոտրել որոշ տների ապակիներ ու տանիքներ:




*News.am*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Թուրքիայում տեսագրվել է անհավատալի ավտովթարը*


Թուրքիայի Օրդու նահանգի Փերշեմբեյի շրջանում տեղի ունեցած անհավատալի ավտովթարը նկարահանվել է վթարի վայրին կից դրված անվտանգության տեսախցիկներով։

Թուրքական Hurriyet-ի փոխանցմամբ՝ 53-ամյա Մեհմեդ Յերլին ճանապարհին կից մեքենան կայանել է, իջել մեքենայից։ Այդ ընթացքում ճանապարհով արագ սլացող մեկ այլ  մեքենա չի կարողացել շրջադարձ կատարել եւ բախվել է Մեհմեդ Յերլիի մեքենային, որն էլ  տեղից շարժվել է, վրաերթի ենթարկել  Մեհմեդ Յերլիին եւ աստիճաններով սահել ներքեւ։ 

*Վիդեոի լինկը չկարողացա տեղադրել:*
*News.am*

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ոստիկանության Կոտայքի  բաժնում հուլիսի 16-ին հաղորդում է ստացվել, որ ժամը 19։40-ի սահմաններում «Ֆոլքսվագեն Տուարեգ» մակնիշի ավտոմեքենան (պատկանելությունը եւ վարորդի տվյալները պարզվում են) Սեւան-Երեւան ճանապարհի 22-րդ կիլոմետրին բախվել է 73-ամյա Ժորժիկ Բադալյանի վարած «ՎԱԶ-21013» մակնիշի ավտոմեքենային:
> 
> Պատահարի հետեւանքով Ժ. Բադալյանը եւ ուղեւորներ Լարիսան (մնացած տվյալները ճշտվում են), 11-ամյա Անի Իսպիրյանը եւ Աստղիկ Բադալյանը (մնացած տվյալները ճշտվում են) տեղում մահացել են, իսկ մյուս ուղեւորներ` 43-ամյա Վարդան Կարապետյանը, 7-ամյա Ռազմիկ եւ Արգիշտի Բադալյանները (մնացած տվյալները ճշտվում են) եւ 31-ամյա Աիդա Բադալյանը մարմնական վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել են հիվանդանոց:
> 
> Վթարից հետո «Ֆոլքսվագեն Տուարեգ»-ի վարորդը ավտոմեքենան թողնելով դեպքի վայրում` դիմել է փախուստի:
> 
> Կատարվում է նախաքննություն:


news.am

Բոլոր զոհվածները մեր գյուղից են...  :Sad: 

Անասունի մեկը... Էնպիսի թափով է խփել, որ մեքենան երկու անգամ բախվել է ծառին։ Ահավոր է։ Մարդուն զանգում Մոսկվայից հետ են կանչում, որովհետև զոհվել են ծնողները, կինը, քրոջ աղջիկը, երեխաներից մեկը կոմայի մեջ է...

----------

Firegirl777 (26.07.2011), Smokie (19.07.2011), Ապե Ջան (19.07.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Սենցնեին պետքա սաղ կյանքը տանջել… չէ չէ չսպանել, այլ տանջել, որ հասկանա թե ինչ բանա անմեղ մարդու կյանք խլելը: Արա խմում եք լավ եք անում, գոնե կարողացեք ձեզ տիրապետել ու ուրիշին չդժբախտացնել: Վայ ես ձեր …………  :Angry2:

----------

Smokie (19.07.2011), Աթեիստ (19.07.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Խոշոր ավտովթար. 6 մարդ վիրավորվել է, որոնցից 3-ը մանկահասակ երեխաներ են*
Ոստիկանության Ախուրյանի բաժնում հաղորդում է ստացվել, որ ժամը 12.30-ի սահմաններում 43-ամյա Հրաչ Ս.-ի վարած «ՎԱԶ-2105» մակնիշի ավտոմեքենան Գյումրի-Այգաբաց ճանապարհի 7-րդ կմ-ին շրջվել է:

Ոստիկանության մամուլի ծառայությունից NEWS.am-ին հայտնում են, որ վթարի հետեւանքով վարորդը եւ ուղեւորներ` 38-ամյա  Նաիրա Հ.-ն, 26-ամյա Արմինե Ա.-ն, 27-ամյա Գայանե Խ.-ն, 2-ամյա Վերժինե Ս.-ն եւ 1-ամյա Պողոս ու Գոհարիկ Ա.-երը  մարմնական վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել են հիվանդանոց:
Կատարվում է քննություն:

*News.am*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Նոյեմբերյանում բեռնատար է շրջվել. զոհերից մեկը 3 ամսական երեխա է*
Այսօր` հուլիսի 25-ին մահվան ելքով ավտովթար է տեղի ունեցել Նոյեմբերյանում:  NEWS.am-ի տեղեկություններով  առավոտյան ժամը 11-ի սահմաներում Նոյեմբերյանի  տարածքի  Բերդավանի Սալկուտ կոչվող  հանդամասի  սարալանջով  իջնելիս, շրջվել է «ԳԱԶ 66»  բեռնատարը:

Վթարի հետեւանքով կան զոհեր եւ վիրավորներ: Մեր աղբյուրների փոխանցմամբ, մահացել է մի տղամարդ ու մանկահասակ մի երեխա:

Ոստիկանության լրատվության վարչությունից հաստատեցին մեր տեղեկատվությունը: Վարչության պետ Աշոտ Ահարոնյանն ավելացրեց, որ զոհերից մեկը երեք ամսական երեխա է (ծնվել է այս տարվա ապրիլի 24-ին), իսկ  մյուսը` 37 տարեկան է: Բացի այդ, 11 մարդ մարմնական վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել է հիվանդանոց:

*News.am*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Շամշյանից առաջ ընկնելով ասեմ.
Այսօր, ժամը 15:00 - ի սահմաններում, Փեթակից դեպի Սիլաչու մոստ տանող ճանապարհին մի երտասարադ տարեց կնոջից կողոպտեց պայուսակը, որում հայտնի թե ինչ ու ինչքան գումար կար: Տարեց կինը բղավելով փորձեցբռնել այդ երիտասարդին ու քիչ էր մնում վրաերթի ենթարկվեր վազելով անցնելով փողոցը, առանց աջ ու ձախ նայելու: Բարեբախտաբար վարորդը կարողացավ դեղավարել մեքենան:

----------

h_jak (26.07.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Ավտովթար Ծովակալ Իսակովի փողոցում. մեքենաներից մեկը շրջվել է*


Ոստիկանության Մալաթիայի բաժնում հուլիսի 26-ին հաղորդում է ստացվել, որ ժամը 19.00-ի սահմաններում Ծովակալ Իսակովի պողոտայում ավտովթար է տեղի ունեցել:

Ոստիկանության մամուլի ծառայությունից NEWS.am-ին հայտնում են, որ իրար են բախվել 24-ամյա Գարիկ Մ.-ի վարած «ՎԱԶ-2121» մակնիշի եւ 59-ամյա Հայկազ Փ.-ի վարած «ՎԱԶ-2106» մակնիշի ավտոմեքենաները: Մեքենաներից մեկը շրջվել է:

Գարիկ Մ.-ն մարմնական վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել է «Արմենիա»  բժշկական կենտրոն: Կատարվում է քննություն:

*News.am*

----------


## VisTolog

*Ավտոմեքենան ամբողջովին այրվել է.1 զոհ, 5 վիրավոր*

Այսօր` սեպտեմբերի 23-ին ավտովթար է տեղի ունեցել Արարատի մարզում: Ինչպես news.armeniatv.com-ին տեղեկացնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, ժամը 21-ի սահմաններում Երեւան-Երասխ ավտոճանապարհի Հովտաշեն գյուղի մոտ Արտաշատի բնակիչ, 50-ամյա Մանվել Ավետիսյանը վարելով Ֆոլցվագեն մակնիշի 20 ԼՏ 626 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենան Արտաշատ-Երեւան ավտոճանապարհի 18-րդ կմ-ին դուրս է եկել ճանապարհի երթեւեկելի գոտուց, բախվել ճամփեզրի աջ կողմի հենասյանն ու շրջվել: Վթարի հետեւանքով ավտոմեքենայի մեջ գտնվող Մխչյան գյուղի բնակիչ, 28-ամյա Արփիկ Հախվերդյանը հիվանդանոցում մահացել է, իսկ 51-ամյա Նազիկ Մելքոնյանը, 20-ամյա Գարիկ Ավետիսյանը, 4-ամյա Գոհարիկ Ավետիսյանը, 6-ամյա Մանվել Վարուժանի Ավետիսյանը մարմնական վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել են Մասիսի եւ Արտաշատի հիվանդանոցներ: Ֆոլցվագենի շրջվելուց հետո առաջացել է հրդեհ, ինչի հետեւանքով ավտոմեքենան ամբողջովին այրվել է: Վիրավորներին ավտոմեքենայից դուրս են բերել քաղաքացիներն ու Հայաստանի փրկարար ծառայության Արարատի մարզի հրշեջ փրկարարները: Դեպքի վայրում են եղել նաեւ ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Արարատի մարզի քննչական բաժնի քննիչն ու փորձագետը եւ ճանապարհային ոստիկանության 2-րդ սպայական գումարտակի 1-ին վաշտի 2-րդ դասակի տեսուչները: Մեքենան տեղափոխվել է Արտաշատի բաժնի տուգանային հրապարակ:

*Սեպտեմբերի 23-ին ուշ երեկոյան ավտովթար է տեղի ունեցել Երևանում:*
*
*
Ինչպես news.armeniatv.com-ին հայտնեց ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, ժամը 22:40-ի սահմաններում Բաղրամյան պողոտայի վրա, դեպի Օրբելի թունել տանող հատվածում, Նիսան մակնիշի 99 ԼԼ 990 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենան բախվել է մի քանի ավտոմեքենայի, այդ թվում 1 Օպելի և Գազ 3110 մակնիշի 006 ՏՏ 01 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենային: Դեպքի վայրում հավաքվածները ֆոտոլրագրողին պատմել են, որ Նիսանը վարել է երիտասարդ մի աղջիկ, ով անգամ անվայելուչ է իրեն պահել, դեպքի վայր ժամանած Երևանի ՃՈ աշխատակիցների նկատմամբ:


Ականատեսները ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանին պատմել են որ ՃՈ աշխատակիցները նույնիսկ չեին համարձակվում պատասխանել կամ կարգի հրավիրել այդ աղջկան: Ֆոտոլրագրողը հայտնեց որ դեպքի վայրում իրեն պատմել են որ Նիսանը վարել է ՀՀ ոստիկանապետի տեղակալ, գեներալ մայոր Հովհաննես Հունանյանի աղջիկը:
http://news.armeniatv.com/2011/09/ավ...է-1-զոհ-4/

http://news.armeniatv.com/2011/09/հհ...ննես-հո/
*

*

----------

Renata (24.09.2011)

----------


## Kita

> *ՀՀ ոստիկանապետի տեղակալ, Հովհաննես Հունանյանի աղջիկը ավտովթարի պատճառ
> 
> **Սեպտեմբերի 23-ին ուշ երեկոյան ավտովթար է տեղի ունեցել Երևանում:
> *Ինչպես news.armeniatv.com-ին հայտնեց ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, ժամը 22:40-ի սահմաններում Բաղրամյան պողոտայի վրա, դեպի Օրբելի թունել տանող հատվածում, Նիսան մակնիշի 99 ԼԼ 990 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենան բախվել է մի քանի ավտոմեքենայի, այդ թվում 1 Օպելի և Գազ 3110 մակնիշի 006 ՏՏ 01 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենային: Դեպքի վայրում հավաքվածները ֆոտոլրագրողին պատմել են, որ Նիսանը վարել է երիտասարդ մի աղջիկ, ով անգամ անվայելուչ է իրեն պահել, դեպքի վայր ժամանած Երևանի ՃՈ աշխատակիցների նկատմամբ:
> Ականատեսները ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանին պատմել են որ ՃՈ աշխատակիցները նույնիսկ չեին համարձակվում պատասխանել կամ կարգի հրավիրել այդ աղջկան: Ֆոտոլրագրողը հայտնեց որ դեպքի վայրում իրեն պատմել են որ Նիսանը վարել է ՀՀ ոստիկանապետի տեղակալ, գեներալ մայոր Հովհաննես Հունանյանի աղջիկը:
> 
> 
> http://news.armeniatv.com/2011/09/հհ...ննես-հո/
> *
> ...



Էտ աղջիկը շոկավարի դեմքով ավտոյում խելոք Նստած էր, ինչ մը ծաղկացրել են...

----------

Jarre (24.09.2011), Renata (24.09.2011)

----------


## Bruno

> [B]*Աղետալի փլուզում* 
> 
> 
> Այսօր, հոկտեմբերի 2-ին, ժամը 19:00-ի սահմաններում փլուզում է տեղի ունեցել Տավուշի մարզում`Թումանյանից Բագրատաշեն տանող ճանապարհին` Նոյեմբերյան-Այրում գլխավոր ճանապարհահատվածում: Փլվել է ճանապարհամերձ սարը, ինչի հետևանքով ավերակների տակ են մնացել նախնական տվյալներով, 10-12 ավտոմեքենաներ, որոնց թվում կան նաև բեռնափոխադրող և ՃՈ ծառայողական ավտոմեքենաներ: 
> 
> Որոշ ժամանակ անց արդեն դեպքի վայր են ժամանել ոստիկանութան Տավուշի և Լոռու մարզերի աշխատակիցները` նշված մարզերի ոստիկանության մարզային վարչությունների պետերի` Անուբախ Ղամբարյանի և Վլադ Վարդանյանի գլխավորությամբ, ինչպես նաև Տավուշի մարզպետ Արմեն Ղուլարյանը, ՃՈ 2-րդ սպայական գումարտակի աշխատակիցները, մարզային փրկարար ծառայությունների աշխատակիցները, շտապ օգնության մեքենաներ: 
> 
> Այս պահին դեպքի վայր են ժամանում փրկարար ծառայության և ոստիկանության աշխատակիցներ` հարակից մարզերից, փրկարարական աշխատանքներին աջակցելու համար: 
> 
> ...


http://lragir.am/armsrc/country53997.html

----------


## Lusinamara

> http://lragir.am/armsrc/country53997.html


Տավուշը «սողալով» կվերջանա :Cry:

----------


## Bruno

Տավուշի մարզում տեղի ունեցած փլուզման հետեւանքով սողանքի գոտում *35 մեքենա* է մնացել։Նոյեմբերյանի եւ Ալավերդու հիվանդանոց է տեղափոխվել 8 մարդ։ Զոհերի մասին առայժմ տեղեկություն չկա։ Փրկարարները դեռ չեն հասցրել օգնություն ցույց տալ բոլորին եւ սողանքի տակ  մնացած մեքենաներ կան: Դեպքի վայրում են ԱԻՆ, ոստիկանության եւ պաշտպանության նախարարության տարբեր ստորաբաժանումների աշխատակիցներ: Ճանապարհը շարունակում է փլվել, ինչը փրկարարական աշխատանքների համար հավելյալ դժվարություններ է ստեղծում: Փլուզված տարածքն ընդգրկում է *150-200 մետր*։

http://news.am/arm/news/76352.html

----------

Կարեն Կանտարով (05.10.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

*Սոսկալի ողբերգություն՝ 2-ամյա աղջկան վթարի են ենթարկում հաջորդաբար երկու ավտոմեքենա*

Ողբերգական վրաերթը տեղի է ունեցել Չինաստանում, 2 տարեկան աղջկան սկզբում հարվածում է բեռնատար մինի-ֆուրգոնը, այնուհետև գետնին թպրացող փոքրիկի վրայով անցնում է եվս մեկ` այս անգամ ավելի մեծ բեռնատար: Սոսկալին թերևս անցորդների և փողոցով սլացող մեքենաների վարորդների անտարբերությունն է բղավող ու արնաքամ լինող երեխայի տառապանքների հանդեպ: Չին բլոգերները այս տեսանյութը անվանել են ” Չին ժողովրդի խայտառակությունը”, հրաշքի է նմանվում այն փաստը որ աղջնակը դեռ կենդանի է ու բժիշկները պայքարում են նրա կյանքի համար: Տեսանյութի հրապարակումից հետո վարորդները ձերբակալվել են, ու համաձայն Չինաստանի օրենքների, նրանց կարող է սպառնալ մահապատիժ: Հաշվի առնելով տեսանյութի սոսկալի դաժանությունը, հորդորում ենք հիվանդ, նյարդերից թույլ մարդկանց զերծ մնալ տեսանյութի դիտումից, իսկ 18 տարին չբոլորած բոլոր ընթերցողներին, խնդրում ենք չդիտել այն:




*news.armeniatv.com*

----------

Arpine (20.10.2011)

----------


## Lion

Հետո էլ սեփական ազգը դատափետտողները կասեն - հայերը, հայերը...  :Sad:

----------

Arpine (20.10.2011), E-la Via (31.10.2011), Lianik (20.10.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Արա սրանք տապոռ են:  :Angry2:

----------


## Artgeo

Լոռի թե Տավուշ կրկին փլուզում ա եղել

աղբյուրը՝ վրացական ալիքներ

----------


## VisTolog

Այսօր` հոկտեմբերի 30-ին, վրաերթ է տեղի ունեցել Երևանում:
Ինչպես դեպքի վայրից News.armeniatv.com-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, քիչ առաջ` ժամը 20.00-ի սահմաններում Հալաբյան փողոցում «Ռենջ Ռովեր» մակնիշի անհայտ համարանիշի ավտոմեքենայի վարորդը վրաերթի է ենթարկել հետիոտնին և թողնելով նրան անօգնական վիճակում` դիմել է փախուստի:

Ապա արդեն մահացած հետիոտնը հայտնվել է թիվ 28 երթուղային տաքսու անիվների տակ:
Արդեն դեպքի վայր են ժամանել Երևանի ճանապարհային ոստիկանության մեծ թվով աշխատակիցներ` Երևանի ՃՈ պետ Արսեն Մարդոյանի գլխավորությամբ:

Դեպքի վայրում քննչական աշխատանքները ղեկավարում է ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Երևանի քննչական վարչության ճանապարհատրանսպորտային հանցագործությունների քննության բաժնի հատկապես կարևոր գործերով ավագ քննիչ Կարեն Ստեփանյանը:
Դեպքի վայր են ժամանել նաև Արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարության Հայաստանի փրկարար ծառայության օպերատիվ խումբը` պարամեդիկների խմբի հետ:
Այստեղ են նաև 1-03 շտապբուժօգնության աշխատակիցները, ինչպես նաև ոստիկանության Մաշտոցի բաժնի օպերատիվ խումբը:

Վրաերթի ենթարկվածը, որը, ինչպես արդեն նշեցինք, տեղում մահացել է, միջին տարիքի մի կին է:
Ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը հայտնեց նաև, որ դեպքի վայրում հավաքվածները պատմել են, որ կինը թիվ 28 երթուղայինի տակ է հայտնվել այն բանից հետո, երբ «Ռենջ ռովեր» մակնիշի ավտոմեքենան նրան վրաերթի է ենթարկել և հարվածի ուժով շպրտել:

Այս պահին ոստիկանությունը ձեռնարկում է օպերատիվ-քննչական գործողություններ` հայտնաբերելու համար «Ռենջ ռովերի» վարորդին, ով դեպքի վայրից դիմել էր փախուստի:

Քիչ առաջ հայտնի դարձավ, որ ոստիկանությունը պարզել է վրաերթի ենթարկված և մահացած կնոջ ինքնությունը. նա Արաբկիր վարչական շրջանի բնակիչ Դոնարա Հարությունյանն էր, ով աշխատում էր Վերահսկիչ պալատում:

http://news.armeniatv.com/2011/10/վր...-է-ապա-մ/

----------

Renata (31.10.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Խոշոր ավտովթար` Թուրքիայում. կա 25 զոհ*
*http://webtv.hurriyet.com.tr/2/25973...gibi-kaza.aspx*

Թուրքիայում տեղի ունեցած խոշոր ավտովթարի հետևանքով, ըստ նախնական տվյալների, զոհվել է 25 և վիրավորվել 15 մարդ:

Ինչպես տեղեկացնում են թուրքական լրատվամիջոցները, դեպքը տեղի է ունեցել Դիարբեքիր-Բաթման մայրուղում:

Բեռնատարը բախվել է միկրոավտոբուսին:

Փոխադրամիջոցում գտնվող ուղևորներից 24-ը մահացել է տեղում, իսկ 1-ը՝ հիվանդանոցում:

*http://news.armeniatv.com/*

----------

Varzor (23.12.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Սենց վթար ամերիկյան կինոներում էլ չէի տեսել:  :Shok:  :Shok: 




Տեղի ա ունեցել 24.02.12 թ.:
Որոշ մանրամասներ վիդեոյի տակ գրված են (ռուսերեն):

----------

Arpine (03.03.2012), Life (29.02.2012), unknown (29.02.2012), VisTolog (29.02.2012), Աթեիստ (29.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (29.02.2012), Վահե-91 (04.09.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

Քիչ առաջ NEWS.am-ին հայտնի դարձավ, որ Մաշտոցի պողոտայում, փակ շուկայի մոտ գտնվող թունելում 100 համարի միկրոավտոբուսը բախվել է պատնեշին:
Հարվածի ժամանակ մեքենայի դուռը բացվել է ու ուղեւորները ընկել են գետնին: Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ականատեսը, այս պահին դեպքի վայրում մի քանի տասնյակ ոստիկաններ են: Ոստիկանական մեքենաներով էլ վնասվածքներ ստացած ուղեւրներին տեղափոխում են մոտակա հիվանդանոց:

----------

Varzor (04.09.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Էս ոնց տրամադրությունս փչացավ... այ քեզ անպատասխանատվություն ռուսական զորամասի կողմից  :Angry2: 
Նույնիսկ Արցախի չբնակեցվող տարածքներում ականների մասին զգուշացնող նշաններ կան տեղադրված:

Ականի պայթյունից երեխաներ են մահացել Շիրակի մարզում

Նոր մանրամասներ` ողբերգական դեպքի առնչությամբ

"Պայթյունի ձայնը լսեցի, գոռացի, ձայն չեկավ. գնացի տեսա` երկուսն էլ մահացել են". մահացած երեխայի հայր

----------

Աթեիստ (07.04.2013)

----------


## Diana99

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP3WLWLEaXE

----------


## Diana99

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=BLiCgFB1SdM  :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## Two-Face

Ու՞մ եք զանգահարելու, Ghostbusters !!!

----------

Alphaone (13.04.2013), armspecialist (13.04.2013), Smokie (02.11.2013), VisTolog (13.04.2013), Աթեիստ (13.04.2013)

----------


## Bruno

> *ԱՄՆ-ում Բոստոնյան մարաթոնի ժամանակ երկու պայթյուն է որոտացել. հաղորդվում է 12 զոհի մասին
> *
> 
> Երկուշաբթի կեսօրին, տեղի ժամանակով ժամը 14.45 Բոստոնի Քոփլի հրապարակում երկու պայթյուն է որոտացել հաղորդում է CNN-ը:
> 
> Պայթյունները տեղի են ունեցել Բոստոնյան մարաթոնի եզրագծի մոտ՝ 1 ժամ անց այն պահից, երբ առաջին վազորդները հատել էին այն: Պայթյունները միմյանց հաջորդել են մի քանի վայրկյանների ընթացքում: The New York Post-ի հաղորդմամբ 12 մարդ զոհվել է, իսկ 50-ը վնասվածքներ են ստացել: Նույն աղբյուրը տեղեկացնում է, որ կասկածյալ հանցագործը հայտնաբերվել է և նա նույնպես գտնվում է հիվանդանոցում՝ ոստիկանների հսկողության ներքո: 
> 
> Բոստոնյան մարաթոնը դասվում է աշխարհի ամենահայտնի 5 մարաթոնների թվին: Այս տարի այն անցկացվում էր 117-րդ անգամ, մասնակցում էին 24.000 մարզիկներ, իսկ վազքուղու երկարությունը 47 կմ է:


http://tert.am/am/news/2013/04/15/Boston-marathon/





Մանրամասները օնլայն կարող եք դիտել այստեղ:

http://live.foxnews.com/#/1155606216001

----------


## V!k

*Երևանում տեղի ունեցած խոշոր և շղթայական ավտովթարի հետևանքով հիվանդանոցներ են տեղափոխվել 12 անձ*




> Ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Երևանի քննչական վարչության ճանապարհատրանսպորտային հանցագործությունների քննության բաժնի հատկապես կարևորագույն գործերով ավագ քննիչ Արտաշես Վանյանի կողմից նյութեր են նախապատրաստվում այսօր՝ նոյեմբերի 1-ին, Երևանում տեղի ունեցած խոշոր ու շղթայական ավտովթարի փաստով: Ինչպես ավելի վաղ վթարի վայրից հայտնել էր ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, ժամը 11:00-ի սահմաններում՝ Հալաբյան փողոցի թիվ 34/1 շենքի դիմաց, բախվել էին 7 տրանսպորտային միջոց, ինչի հետևանքով 12 հոգի տեղափոխվել էին հիվանդանոցներ: Քննիչ Ա. Վանյանի կողմից նախապատրաստված նյութերի ընթացքում պարզվել է, որ բախվել են Երևանի բնակիչ, 62-ամյա Վահրամ Մարտիրոսյանի վարած թիվ 52Ա եթուղին սպասարկող ГАЗ 32 213 մակնիշի 22 36 Տ համարանիշի միկրոավտոբուսը, Կոտայքի մարզի Քասախ գյուղի բնակիչ, 49-ամյա Արայիկ Թարխանյանի վարած ГАЗ 32 213 մակնիշի 34 ՏM 174 համարանիշի, Երևան քաղաքի բնակիչ, 54-ամյա Հենրիկ Գյուրջյանի վարած «Ժանժակ» ՍՊԸ-ին պատկանող թիվ 37 երթուղին սպասրկող ГАЗ 32 213 մակնիշի 28 38 Տ համարանիշի, Երևանի բնակիչ, 33-ամյա Լևոն Հարությունյանի վարած Mercdes մակնիշի 96 QC 006 համարանիշի, Երևանի բնակիչ 40-ամյա Էդուարդ Հովհաննիսյանի վարած «Վիար» ՍՊԸ-ին պատկանող թիվ 27 երթուղին սպասարկող ГАЗ 32 213 մակնիշի 08 51 Տ համարանիշի, Երևանի բնակիչ, 35-ամյա Ռուբիկ Մարգարյանի վարած «Տարոն-Ռոբերտ» ՍՊԸ-ում հաշվառված թիվ 5 երթուղին սպասարկող ГАЗ 32 213 մակնիշի 43 11 Տ համարանիշի և Երևանի բնակիչ, Երվանդ Մարտիրոսյանի վարած Wolksvagen մակնիշի 34 VՍ 795 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենաները: Ֆոտոլրագրողը հայտնում է, որ վթարի հետևանքով ГАЗ 32 213 մակնիշի 34 ՏM 174 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենայի վարորդ Ա. Թարխանյանը, նրա ուղևոր 48-ամյա Աիդա Պողոսյանը և թիվ 37 երթուղու միկրոավտոբուսի ուղևորներից 64-ամյա Վլադիկ Առաքելյանը, 39-ամյա Անդրանիկ Առաքելյանը, 60-ամյա Անժելա Ջհանգիրյանը, 54-ամյա Մարգարիտ Մարգարյանը, 35-ամյա Արթուր Երգենյանը, 26-ամյա Նելլի Մարտիրոսյանը, թիվ 5 երթուղու միկրոավտուբուսի ուղևորներ 29-ամյա Սաթենիկ Մինասյանը, Mercedes-ի ուղևոր 61-ամյա Գայանե Հարությունյանը մարմնական վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել են Արմենիա բժշկական կենտրոն: Իսկ թիվ 37 երթուղու ուղևորներից 3-ամյա Նարե Երգենյանը, 5-ամյա Նարեկ Երգենյանը տեղափոխվել են Սուրբ Աստվածամայր բժշկական կենտրոն, որտեղից ֆոտոլրագրողին հայտնել են, որ երեխաների կյանքին ու առողջությանը վտանգ չի սպառնում: Ֆոտոլրագրողը հայտնել է, որ վիրավորներին ավտոմեքենաներից դուրս էին բերել քաղաքացիները և կարճ ժամանակում օպերատիվորեն ժամանած Երևանի շտապ օգնության 8-ից ավելի բրիգադներ, Երևանի ճանապարհային ոստիկաններն ու հրշեջ-փրկարարները





http://shamshyan.com/arm/2013-11-01-...383312682.html

----------

Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (02.11.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Վթար Մոսկվայի մետրոյում. լենտա.ռու-ի տվյալներով կա 16 զոհ  :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

И смех и грех, ստեղ են ասել .. 

Երևանի սրճարաններից մեկում փուչիկների պայթյունից երեք երեխա տարբեր աստիճանի այրվածքներ են ստացել




> Երևանի մանկական սրճարաններից մեկում փուչիկների պայթյունից երեք երեխա տարբեր աստիճանի այրվածքներ են ստացել և տեղափոխվել հիվանդանոց, հաղորդում է «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանը:Միջադեպը տեղի է ունեցել Երեւանի *«Չաո բամբինո»* մանկական սրճարանում`տոնական տորթը կտրելու պահին: Տուժած երեխաների ծնողները դիմել են Ոստիկանություն:


Լրիվ չաո բամբինո են արել, էլի ...

----------


## Chuk

> И смех и грех, ստեղ են ասել .. 
> 
> Երևանի սրճարաններից մեկում փուչիկների պայթյունից երեք երեխա տարբեր աստիճանի այրվածքներ են ստացել
> 
> 
> 
> Լրիվ չաո բամբինո են արել, էլի ...


*Ստեղ* վիդեոն էլ կա:

Միշտ տրաքել եմ տորթերի վրա դրվող էդ վառվող անասունություններից, որոնք հերիք չի շան հոտ են գցում, համ էլ վտանգավոր են: Ու էդ անկախ նրանից, որ հավանաբար փուչիկները գազով են փչած եղել:

----------


## keyboard

Ինչ մ*ըըըըըըը*լիցա ժողովուրդ ունենք մենք բայց, շատ վատ ա,ահավոր վատ ա, որ երեխաներ են տուժել, բայց արա ոստիկանություն ինչի համար եք դիմել, ով կարա երաշխավորի, որ էդ պայթող փուչիկները դրսից չի բերված կամ եթե դու սեղանի կողքը նստած կալգոտկիդ ռազմեռն ես քննարկում, իսկ երեխեդ անտերի պես գնում ա փուչիկը ձեռին կրակի վրա, բա էլ ումից ինչ ես ուզում:
Հիմի, որ էդ տորթի վրի դրած սալյուտը պայթեր, չինաստանցի Կուն Ծյու ի վրով էին բողոքվելու՞, որ լավ սալյուտ չի արտադրել իրա գարաժում, գնային վրով մի լավ գրեին:

Դե բնականաբար, նրանք հերոսական քայլ են արել, ապագայում նմանաատիպ սարսափելի իրավիճակներից խուսափելու համար:

Ախպեր, եթե ուզում ես նմանատիպ իրավիճակներից խուսափես, որ երեխուդ հետ մի երեկոյի գնում ես, մանավանդ որ էդ երեկոն երեխուդ համար են կազմակերպել, ոռդ աթոռից պոկի ու երեխուդ հետևից ֆռա, ոչ մի փուչիկ չի պայթի, ոչ մի վնաս էլ չի լինի:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինչ մ*ըըըըըըը*լիցա ժողովուրդ ունենք մենք բայց, շատ վատ ա,ահավոր վատ ա, որ երեխաներ են տուժել, բայց արա ոստիկանություն ինչի համար եք դիմել, ով կարա երաշխավորի, որ էդ պայթող փուչիկները դրսից չի բերված


Երևի դրա համար էլ դիմել են ոստիկանություն, որ ոստիկանությունը պարզի, Քեյբորդ ջան: Ոստիկանները պետբյուջեից փող են ստանում, որ աշխատեն, պետք ա աշխատացնել: Ոստիկանություն դիմողը մլիցա չի, մլիցա դիմող ա, իսկ մլիցան ոստիկանն ա, տենց չի՞:

----------

Chuk (20.11.2014), Dayana (20.11.2014), Rammstein (21.11.2014), Sagittarius (23.11.2014), Արէա (20.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչ մ*ըըըըըըը*լիցա ժողովուրդ ունենք մենք բայց, շատ վատ ա,ահավոր վատ ա, որ երեխաներ են տուժել, բայց արա ոստիկանություն ինչի համար եք դիմել, ով կարա երաշխավորի, որ էդ պայթող փուչիկները դրսից չի բերված կամ եթե դու սեղանի կողքը նստած կալգոտկիդ ռազմեռն ես քննարկում, իսկ երեխեդ անտերի պես գնում ա փուչիկը ձեռին կրակի վրա, բա էլ ումից ինչ ես ուզում:


Անկախ նրանից, դրսից ա բերված թե ներսից ա, պետք ա աղբյուրը գտնվի:

Նույն էդ մանկական սրճարանն ասում ա, որ ինքը փուչիկները ձեռք ա բերել այլ կազմակերպությունից, ով լիցենզիա ունի փուչիկ փչելու: Եթե էդպես ա, նշանակում ա, որ հավնական ա, որ էդ կազմակերպությունը միշտ էլ մեթանով ա լցնում: Թողնվի որ շարունակի՞ լցնելը: Ջհանդամ, որ վաղը մի ուրիշ երեխա էլ թեկուզ ծնողի անզգուշության պատճառով չի՞ վառվելու, գուցե աչքի՞ց ա զրկվելու:

Զզվում եմ «մըլիցա ժողովուրդ»-ատիպ արտահայտություններից ու նման մտածելակերպը չեմ ընդունում:

----------

Jarre (22.11.2014), matlev (20.11.2014), Rammstein (21.11.2014), Աթեիստ (20.11.2014), Արէա (20.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Մդյա...

ըստ *Արմենպրեսի* իրականում մի հոգի ա վնասվածք ստացել, էն ոչ լուրջ:

----------


## keyboard

> *Զզվում եմ* «մըլիցա ժողովուրդ»-ատիպ արտահայտություններից ու նման մտածելակերպը չեմ ընդունում:


Չէ, գործ չունես, վրեդ դուրս-մուրս կտա:

Մեկա, էդ մըըըլիցա ըլնելու հատկությունը կա մեր ժողովրդի մեջ ու դա ողջունվում ա ցավոք, որ աննպատակ քայլ անելու համար խելքներն իրանցը չի:
Մի օր հաջողացնեմ, մի քանի սվոդկա բերեմ, թե ինչի համար ու ինչ պատճառներով են մարդիկ իրար վրա գրում, կոնկրետ խժալու ա, կոնկրետ լացելու ու էս էդ դեպքերից մեկն ա:

----------


## Dayana

Հով, նման դեպքերում ոստիկանություն չզանգելը խելքից դուրս ա։ Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում ՝ մլիցա ժողովուրդ։ Երեխեք են վնասվել, ու պարզ չի, թե ինչ աստիճանի վնասվածք ա, կարող էր նույնիսկ ամբողջ սրճարանը այրվել, ու պետք ա պարզել, թե ինչ հնարավոր անվտանգության կանոններ են խախտվել, որ հետագայում նման բան չկրկնվի։  Էդ՝ «ես գործ տվող չեմ» սկզբունքից ա, որ ինչ կատարվում֊չի կատարվում, մեկ ա, մեզ մոտ ոստիկան կանչելը ամոթ ա, ու ոստիկան կանչում են մենակ առաջին հարկի տատիկները, երբ երեխեքը երեկոյան աղմուկով են խաղում, իսկ ռեալ խնդիրների դեպքում ՝ նի֊նի֊նի։

----------

Chuk (21.11.2014), Sagittarius (23.11.2014), Աթեիստ (20.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2014), Շինարար (20.11.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հով, նման դեպքերում ոստիկանություն չզանգելը խելքից դուրս ա։ Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում ՝ մլիցա ժողովուրդ։ Երեխեք են վնասվել, ու պարզ չի, թե ինչ աստիճանի վնասվածք ա, կարող էր նույնիսկ ամբողջ սրճարանը այրվել, ու պետք ա պարզել, թե ինչ հնարավոր անվտանգության կանոններ են խախտվել, որ հետագայուն նման բան չկրկնվի։  Էդ՝ «ես գործ տվող չեմ» սկզբունքից ա, որ ինչ կատարվում֊չի կատարվում, մեկ ա, մեզ մոտ ոստիկան կանչելը ամոթ ա, ու ոստիկան կանչում են մենակ առաջին հարկի տատիկները, երբ երեխեքը երեկոյան աղմուկով են խաղում, իսկ ռեալ խնդիրների դեպքում ՝ նի֊նի֊նի։


Սովետական գողական ռոմանտիզմից եկող մոտեցում ա, մեղադրելու էլ չի տենց մոտեցումը, որովհետև տենց ենք մեծացել: Ես որ սենց մեծ-մեծ խոսում եմ, իրականում ոստիկանություն դիմելուն բանը հասնի, եսիմ ոնց կվարվեմ, որովհետև ներքին հոգեբանական լիքը արգելքներ կան: Լավ թեմա ա, կարելի ա առանձնացնել ու քննարկել էդ ոստիկան դիմելու հարցը: 

Էս արդեն Քիբորդի ասածից դուրս մի դեպք ասեմ: Մեզ մոտ ռեստորանի դեմը ինչ-որ տեղ կռիվ ա եղել, երեքով տվել են էն մեկին սպանել, ռեստորանի անձնակազմից, հաճախորդներից ոչ մեկը չի խառնվել, ու միլիցա էլ չեն զանգել, որովհետև մլիցա չեն իրանք, որ միլիցա զանգեն,ու իրեք ջահել տղա իմ դատվում են, որ գուցե ոստիկանները գային, անջատեին, իրանք էլ նենց էդ թայֆեքից են, կանցներ-կգնար, կյանքները չէր կործանվի, էն մյուսն էլ դե մահացավ: Եթե չես զանգում ոտիկանություն, ուրեմն պիտի ինքնդ էդ հարցը առնվազն կարողանաս ինքնուրույն լուծել: Եթե չէ, էդ չզանգելն էլ էն լավ տղությունը չի ոնց որ, ու էսքանի հետ եթե ես էդ ռեստորանում լինեի, դեպքին մոտիկ լինեի, ի՞նչ կանեի, չեմ կարա պատասխանեմ, այսինքն՝ մոտավոր ենթադրում եմ, ու էդ պատասխանը դուրս չի գալիս:

----------

boooooooom (21.11.2014), Bruno (20.11.2014), Chuk (21.11.2014), Smokie (21.11.2014), Արէա (20.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Հով, նման դեպքերում ոստիկանություն չզանգելը խելքից դուրս ա։ Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում ՝ մլիցա ժողովուրդ։ Երեխեք են վնասվել, ու պարզ չի, թե ինչ աստիճանի վնասվածք ա, կարող էր նույնիսկ ամբողջ սրճարանը այրվել, ու պետք ա պարզել, թե ինչ հնարավոր անվտանգության կանոններ են խախտվել, որ հետագայում նման բան չկրկնվի։  Էդ՝ «ես գործ տվող չեմ» սկզբունքից ա, որ ինչ կատարվում֊չի կատարվում, մեկ ա, մեզ մոտ ոստիկան կանչելը ամոթ ա, ու ոստիկան կանչում են մենակ առաջին հարկի տատիկները, երբ երեխեքը երեկոյան աղմուկով են խաղում, իսկ ռեալ խնդիրների դեպքում ՝ նի֊նի֊նի։


Բալա, ես գործ տալու մասին բան չեմ ասում, տեղն եկած վախտ ես էլ <գործ կտամ>, իմ ասածը դա չի, իմ ասածն էնա, որ լուն դավա են սարքում ու դա անում են մըըըլիցավարի, կոնկրետ կլյաուզնիկությամբ ու կոնկրետ մուտիլովկով, ոնց որ եղել ա էս դեպքը:
Մամուլում գրած երկու տողով, ինչը պատմել ա ծնողը հասարակական կարծիք ա ձևավորվում ու հիմա մի խումբ ակտիվիստ էլ կգնա էդ սրճարանի դեմը ակցիա կանի` ոչ փուչիկներին, դրանք մարդասպան են խորագրով:
Ես ասում եմ, որ կյաուզնիկությամբ ու մուտիլովկով ու կոնկրետ գործ տալով հարց չի լուծվի, էս դեպքում ամենամեծ մեղավորը պռտված մերն ա, որ չանեն թուլացրել ու նստել ա, երեխեն էլ անտեր ա մնացել:
Հասարակ օրինակ եմ բերում: Ընկերոջս երեխու ծնունդի օրը, ընկերոջս քուրն ու իրա թոռը սրճարանի աստիճաններից գլորվեցին, էլի ծնողի անուշադրության ու անտեղյակությունից ելնելով, հիմա զանգեի ոստիկանություն, ասեի ինչի աստիճանները նենց չեք սարքել, որ մենք չընկնենք, հլա դավայ, սրանց վրա գործ բացեք:
Նույն իրավիճակն ա ու ես չեմ զարմանա, որ իրականում էդ մի երեխեն վնասվածք ստացած լինի ու առավել չեմ զարմանա, որ էդ պայթող փուչիկները առհասարակ սրճարանի փուչիկներից եղած չլինեն, այլ դրսից որևէ տեղից գնված փուչիկներ:
Այ դրա համար էլ ասում եմ` մըըլիցա, մուտիլովչիկ ու կլյաուզինկ ժուղովուրդ ենք: Մեր վրից հոտ ա գալիս, ասում ենք տեղից ա, որտեղ գտնվում ենք, այլ ոչ թե մեզնից:

----------


## Dayana

> Սովետական գողական ռոմանտիզմից եկող մոտեցում ա, մեղադրելու էլ չի տենց մոտեցումը, որովհետև տենց ենք մեծացել: Ես որ սենց մեծ-մեծ խոսում եմ, իրականում ոստիկանություն դիմելուն բանը հասնի, եսիմ ոնց կվարվեմ, որովհետև ներքին հոգեբանական լիքը արգելքներ կան: Լավ թեմա ա, կարելի ա առանձնացնել ու քննարկել էդ ոստիկան դիմելու հարցը: 
> 
> Էս արդեն Քիբորդի ասածից դուրս մի դեպք ասեմ: Մեզ մոտ ռեստորանի դեմը ինչ-որ տեղ կռիվ ա եղել, երեքով տվել են էն մեկին սպանել, ռեստորանի անձնակազմից, հաճախորդներից ոչ մեկը չի խառնվել, ու միլիցա էլ չեն զանգել, որովհետև մլիցա չեն իրանք, որ միլիցա զանգեն,ու իրեք ջահել տղա իմ դատվում են, որ գուցե ոստիկանները գային, անջատեին, իրանք էլ նենց էդ թայֆեքից են, կանցներ-կգնար, կյանքները չէր կործանվի, էն մյուսն էլ դե մահացավ: Եթե չես զանգում ոտիկանություն, ուրեմն պիտի ինքնդ էդ հարցը առնվազն կարողանաս ինքնուրույն լուծել: Եթե չէ, էդ չզանգելն էլ էն լավ տղությունը չի ոնց որ, ու էսքանի հետ եթե ես էդ ռեստորանում լինեի, դեպքին մոտիկ լինեի, ի՞նչ կանեի, չեմ կարա պատասխանեմ, այսինքն՝ մոտավոր ենթադրում եմ, ու էդ պատասխանը դուրս չի գալիս:


Սովետաահոտ երևույթներից շատերն ենք հաղթահարել, էս մեկն էլ կհաղթահարենք, ուղղակի պետք ա բարձրաձայնել, որ շատերն իմանան, որ ոստիկանություն զանգելն այլևս տաբու չի։

----------

Chuk (21.11.2014), Աթեիստ (20.11.2014), Շինարար (20.11.2014)

----------


## Dayana

> Բալա, ես գործ տալու մասին բան չեմ ասում, տեղն եկած վախտ ես էլ <գործ կտամ>, իմ ասածը դա չի, իմ ասածն էնա, որ լուն դավա են սարքում ու դա անում են մըըըլիցավարի, կոնկրետ կլյաուզնիկությամբ ու կոնկրետ մուտիլովկով, ոնց որ եղել ա էս դեպքը:
> Մամուլում գրած երկու տողով, ինչը պատմել ա ծնողը հասարակական կարծիք ա ձևավորվում ու հիմա մի խումբ ակտիվիստ էլ կգնա էդ սրճարանի դեմը ակցիա կանի` ոչ փուչիկներին, դրանք մարդասպան են խորագրով:
> Ես ասում եմ, որ կյաուզնիկությամբ ու մուտիլովկով ու կոնկրետ գործ տալով հարց չի լուծվի, էս դեպքում ամենամեծ մեղավորը պռտված մերն ա, որ չանեն թուլացրել ու նստել ա, երեխեն էլ անտեր ա մնացել:
> Հասարակ օրինակ եմ բերում: Ընկերոջս երեխու ծնունդի օրը, ընկերոջս քուրն ու իրա թոռը սրճարանի աստիճաններից գլորվեցին, էլի ծնողի անուշադրության ու անտեղյակությունից ելնելով, հիմա զանգեի ոստիկանություն, ասեի ինչի աստիճանները նենց չեք սարքել, որ մենք չընկնենք, հլա դավայ, սրանց վրա գործ բացեք:
> Նույն իրավիճակն ա ու ես չեմ զարմանա, որ իրականում էդ մի երեխեն վնասվածք ստացած լինի ու առավել չեմ զարմանա, որ էդ պայթող փուչիկները առհասարակ սրճարանի փուչիկներից եղած չլինեն, այլ դրսից որևէ տեղից գնված փուչիկներ:
> Այ դրա համար էլ ասում եմ` մըըլիցա, մուտիլովչիկ ու կլյաուզինկ ժուղովուրդ ենք: Մեր վրից հոտ ա գալիս, ասում ենք տեղից ա, որտեղ գտնվում ենք, այլ ոչ թե մեզնից:


Հով ջան, ես քո ասածը հասկանում եմ, որ ծնողը պիտի ուշադիր լինի, նույնիսկ առանց հրդեհի երեխեն էդ «տեղային հրավառություն»֊ից կարող էր վնասվել, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, կարող ա էդտեղ դիտավորություն ա եղել։ Մի ծնող որոշել ա մյուսի երեխին վառի ՝ լատինաամերիկայն ֆիլմի սցենարով, կամ սրճարանի աշխատակիցն ա անուշադրությամբ սխալ տեղ փուչիկ կախել, կամ, էն ընկերությունը, որ փուչիկներ ա վաճառել, փչել ա դրանք պայթյունավտանգ գազով, ու նույնիսկ երեխայի ձեռքին տաքանալու կամ պայթելու դեպքում կարող էր այրվել։ Էդ պետք ա պարզել, որ էլ նման բան չլինի։ Իսկ էն, որ մեր օնլայն մամուլը Գյուլնազ տատի հացը ձեռքից առել ա, խոսք չկա։

----------

Նաիրուհի (25.11.2014), Շինարար (20.11.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ես երկիրը վերջը փուչիկի մեթան գազով ա գմփալու:

----------

Շինարար (21.11.2014), Տրիբուն (20.11.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես երկիրը վերջը փուչիկի մեթան գազով ա գմփալու:


Ու տակը գրելու են Չաո Բամբինո - Առմենյա, դավայ ռասվիդանյա ...

----------

Rammstein (21.11.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հով, եթե լուրերում օբյեկտի անունը գրած չլիներ, մեկը ես դրան շատ ավելի վատ կվերաբերվեի։
Նորմալ ա, որ գրում են որ էսինչ օբյեկտում փուչիկը պայթել ա։
Ու նորմալ ա որ վաղը ակտիվիստները գնան ու ասեն «ոչ *մեթանով* փուչիկներին, դրանք մարդասպան են» խորագրով։

Ու քանի տուժողը քո ասածի պես մտածում ա, «դե հիմա փուչիկ էր, խի՞ էր երեխեն դրանով կրակին մոտ գնում, ես էի մեղավոր», էդ երեխաների համար նախատեսված բանը էլի պայթուցիկով են լցնելու ու էլի ծախելու են։
Իսկ որ սկսեցին բողոքել, բալքի 2 հոգու կնեղեն, ու 5 հոգի էլ մեթան չի լցնի։

Ասենք իմոնք սիրում են փուչիկ գմփցնել։ Ու իմ մտքիս ծերով չէր կարա անցներ, որ *մանկական* միջոցառման համար նախատեսված փուչիկում կարա մեթան լինի։ Երբ ես թողնում եմ, որ մերոնք գմփցնեն, ես չեմ նայում, կողքը կրակի աղբյուր կա՞, թե՞ չէ։

Իմ համոզմամբ ծնողները կես գրամ մեղք չունեն. երեխեն փուչիկը պահում ա կրակի վրա՞, լավ ա անում, ո՞վ ասեց, որ տենց բան չի կարելի։

Կարճ ասած, անկախ նրանից, թե ես ոնց եմ բերաբերվում ես մլիցեքին, եթե կա հանցանք (մեթանով փուչիկը հանցանք ա), պետք ա դիմել ոստիկանություն, ու դա չանվանել կլյաուզիա։

----------

Bruno (21.11.2014), Rammstein (21.11.2014), Smokie (21.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2014), Շինարար (21.11.2014), Տրիբուն (21.11.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի օր հաջողացնեմ, մի քանի սվոդկա բերեմ, թե ինչի համար ու ինչ պատճառներով են մարդիկ իրար վրա գրում, կոնկրետ խժալու ա, կոնկրետ լացելու ու էս էդ դեպքերից մեկն ա:


Եթե սրա նման օրինակներ ես բերելու, իմ համար ոչ ղժժալու ա լինելու, ոչ լացելու:
Իմ համար լացելու ա, որ կարող ա սենց դեպք լինի, ու մարդը չուզենա նենց անի, որ հաջորդ անգամ ուրիշի հետ նման իրավիճակ չլինի:
Ու ղժժալու ա, որ տենց անողին կարող ա բացասական ենթատեքստով «մըլիցա» անվանեն:

----------

Նաիրուհի (25.11.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Աթեիստ.
Արտ, եթե օբյեկտի անունը գրած չլիներ, ես էլ բացասաբար կվերաբերվեյի, բայց էն, որ կլյաուզյա են արել դրան էլ եմ բացասաբար վերաբերվում: Սկզբում  3 երեխա էր, վերջում դառավ 1, էն էլ աննշան վնասվածքներով ու ասեմ ավելին, փուչիկներն էլ իրանք էին տարել, քյասար, ես ասում եմ, հարցին հստակ մոտեցում ա պետք, ոչ թե բոչկա գլորել:

Չուկ.
Ստեղ իմ համար ու քո համարը չի, ստեղ երևույթն ա բոլորիս համար:
Երբ դու փորձում ես կանխես մի բան, դա ուռճացնելով ու աբիժնիկությունից, էդ էլ իմ համար ա լացցելու:
Ես ոչմեկի ենթատեքստով ոչինչ չեմ անվանել, ես պարզ, ուղիղ ու առանց ենթատեքստի ասում եմ, իրանք, էս դեպքում՝ մըըըլիցա, կլյաուզնիկ ու մոտիլոֆչիկ են:

----------


## Chuk

> Աթեիստ.
> Արտ, եթե օբյեկտի անունը գրած չլիներ, ես էլ բացասաբար կվերաբերվեյի, բայց էն, որ կլյաուզյա են արել դրան էլ եմ բացասաբար վերաբերվում: Սկզբում  3 երեխա էր, վերջում դառավ 1, էն էլ աննշան վնասվածքներով ու ասեմ ավելին, փուչիկներն էլ իրանք էին տարել, քյասար, ես ասում եմ, հարցին հստակ մոտեցում ա պետք, ոչ թե բոչկա գլորել:


Չգիտեի որ պարզատես ես: Երբ քո բացասական վերաբերմունքը գրել էիր, դեռ ոչ մեկը չէր կասկածում, որ երեք երեխա չեն ու ըստ դրա կլյաուզա որակում:




> Չուկ.
> Ստեղ իմ համար ու քո համարը չի, ստեղ երևույթն ա բոլորիս համար:
> Երբ դու փորձում ես կանխես մի բան, դա ուռճացնելով ու աբիժնիկությունից, էդ էլ իմ համար ա լացցելու:
> Ես ոչմեկի ենթատեքստով ոչինչ չեմ անվանել, ես պարզ, ուղիղ ու առանց ենթատեքստի ասում եմ, իրանք, էս դեպքում՝ մըըըլիցա, կլյաուզնիկ ու մոտիլոֆչիկ են:


ես էլ խնդում եմ որակումներիդ վրա, Հով ջան  :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

> Չգիտեի որ պարզատես ես: Երբ քո բացասական վերաբերմունքը գրել էիր, դեռ ոչ մեկը չէր կասկածում, որ երեք երեխա չեն ու ըստ դրա կլյաուզա որակում:
> 
> 
> ես էլ խնդում եմ որակումներիդ վրա, Հով ջան


պարզատես չեմ ապեր, Վանգանն էր զանգել ասել, որ մի բան գրել եմ ուրեմ հիմք եմ ունեցել գրելու ու, որ շատ չեմ ծավալվել ու ծավալվում, էդ էլ արդեն իմ գործն ա:
դու խնդա ապեր, հենց իսկական խնդալու վախտը գա, վայթե էլ չհասցնես  :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> պարզատես չեմ ապեր, Վանգանն էր զանգել ասել, որ մի բան գրել եմ ուրեմ հիմք եմ ունեցել գրելու ու, որ շատ չեմ ծավալվել ու ծավալվում, էդ էլ արդեն իմ գործն ա:
> դու խնդա ապեր, հենց իսկական խնդալու վախտը գա, վայթե էլ չհասցնես


Աչքիս Չաո-Բամբինոյի շեֆերն ընկերներդ են  :Jpit: 
Ապեր, առխային, ես երբ էլ ուզեմ խնդալ, կհասցնեմ ու ընդհատել փորձողին կընդհատեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիստ.
> Արտ, եթե օբյեկտի անունը գրած չլիներ, ես էլ բացասաբար կվերաբերվեյի, բայց էն, որ կլյաուզյա են արել դրան էլ եմ բացասաբար վերաբերվում: Սկզբում  3 երեխա էր, վերջում դառավ 1, էն էլ աննշան վնասվածքներով ու ասեմ ավելին,* փուչիկներն էլ իրանք էին տարել,* քյասար, ես ասում եմ, հարցին հստակ մոտեցում ա պետք, ոչ թե բոչկա գլորել:



Հով, չգիտեմ էս ընդգածս ինֆոն քեզ որտեղից, որտև նույնիսկ օբյեկտի տերն ա ասում, որ օբյեկտի կողմից ա եղել (ուրիշ ֆիրմայում պատվիրված)։

Բայց, նույնիսկ եթե ես եմ դրսից տարել, չեմ լռի, որտև ես երեխու ձեռը մեթանով փուչիկ չէի տա։ Ամենայն հավանականությամբ վաճառողը չի զգուշացրել, որ մեթան ա։ Որեմն պետք ա շուխուռ անել, որ էդ ծախողին հոգնա անեն։

----------

Chuk (21.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Աչքիս Չաո-Բամբինոյի շեֆերն ընկերներդ են 
> Ապեր, առխային, ես երբ էլ ուզեմ խնդալ, կհասցնեմ ու ընդհատել փորձողին կընդհատեմ


Չէ, ապ, սկի տեղն էլ չգիտեմ։
Դե ասում եմ էլի, խնդա, որ հասցնես :Cool: :

----------


## Chuk

> Հով, չգիտեմ էս ընդգածս ինֆոն քեզ որտեղից, որտև նույնիսկ օբյեկտի տերն ա ասում, որ օբյեկտի կողմից ա եղել (ուրիշ ֆիրմայում պատվիրված)։
> 
> Բայց, նույնիսկ եթե ես եմ դրսից տարել, չեմ լռի, որտև ես երեխու ձեռը մեթանով փուչիկ չէի տա։ Ամենայն հավանականությամբ վաճառողը չի զգուշացրել, որ մեթան ա։ Որեմն պետք ա շուխուռ անել, որ էդ ծախողին հոգնա անեն։


Ի դեպ սրճարանին փուչիկ մատակարարող ոմն Կտեյանը (ի՞նչ էլ ազգանուն ա, չէ՞) լրագրողի հետ զրույցում ասել ա, որ հելիումով ա լիցքավորել: Բայց ես ինչ-որ տենց բան չգիտեմ, որ հելիումով լցված փուչիկի հետ կարող ա տենց բան լինել: Իսկ սա հուշում ա, որ պարոն Կտեյանը կուտ ա տալիս, ու որ միակ դեպքը չի, որ հելիումով չի լցրել:

----------

boooooooom (21.11.2014), Աթեիստ (21.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2014), Շինարար (21.11.2014)

----------

